# Irais-je un jour à la Nouvelle-Orléans ?



## rezba (1 Septembre 2005)

Comment un cyclone peut-il faire plus de victimes dans une métropole des Etats-Unis qu'en Asie du Sud-Est ?
Derrière l'effroi de ce bilan très incertain, cette question m'assaille.
Et ces pillages ? Comment une population peut-elle être plus sauvage dans cette grande démocratie que dans des pays pauvres ?
La Louisiane est noyée, et dans l'immense lac-miroir qu'elle est devenue, la puissance américaine voit son propre reflet, et il a une sale gueule.










Comment peut-on être suffisament con pour ne pas entretenir correctement les digues qui protègent une ville située à la fois sous le niveau de la mer, et sous le niveau d'un lac géant tout proche ?
Dans quelles conditions sociales vit une partie de la population qui, dans de tels moments de détresse, pense à piller plutôt qu'à aider le voisin ?
Peut-être que voisin, ça n'a plus de sens, dans ce pays.
Peut-être que responsabilité politique, ça n'a plus de sens non plus.
Peut-être qu'on ne reconstruira jamais la Nouvelle-Orléans.
Je suis éffaré. Ebahi, aussi, devant tant de bétise. Horrifié devant tant de dégats.


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

Idem, me suis aussi posé la question, et suis arrivé à la conclusion que je me forge depuis deux ans (en étant à moitié US et FRancais pour le boulot).
Beaucoup d'apparence dans ce pays.....beaucoup de blabla, beaucoup trop de "on se la pète"...
Encore un, excès d'assurance dans ce pays...
Remarquez, qu'ils ont quand même eu la délicatesse de dire à la population de partir, sachant que les autorités locales, sont sans doute au courant de l'état des digues....qui ne sont plus d'ailleurs..
Pour ce qui est des pillages et tout, comprenons qu'une bonne partie de cette population nord Américaines vit dans une misère insoutenable....aubaine, pour eux, ne serait-ce que pour survivre quelques jours de plus....


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les images de ton post sont les premières que je vois.



C'est également les premières images que je vois (je bossais tard + semaine sans télé chez les foguenne) et c'est totalement dingue.   
Reconstruire là...je n'aimerais pas trop. Voilà des digues bien vulnérable, j'espère que ça ne donnera pas d'idée à des cocos malintentionnés.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

tu l'as dit rezba

"dans l'immense lac-miroir qu'elle est devenue, la puissance américaine voit son propre reflet"


c'est bien la politique americaine non ? 
chaq'un pour soi, l'autre se debrouille tout seul


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit rezba
> 
> "dans l'immense lac-miroir qu'elle est devenue, la puissance américaine voit son propre reflet"
> 
> ...



C'est bien réducteur, je trouve.

Evidemment, ces histoires de pillages sont choquantes (et renvoient aux émeutes de L.A. d'il y a une 15aine d'années), mais je ne pense pas que l'américain type soit quelqu'un d'égoïste, en tout cas, pas plus que l'européen type. Il y a eu un élan de solidarité intérieur après le 11 septembre, il y en aura un autre suite à cette catastrophe.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Idem, me suis aussi posé la question, et suis arrivé à la conclusion que je me forge depuis deux ans (en étant à moitié US et FRancais pour le boulot).
> Beaucoup d'apparence dans ce pays.....beaucoup de blabla, beaucoup trop de "on se la pète"...
> Encore un, excès d'assurance dans ce pays...


 
comme en france quoi... 

a la difference, que c'est toujours la faute des autres quand il arrive un truc en france, du genre le pib de merde... faute a la conjoncture mondiale
(j'exagére un peu... on est d'accord... je previens juste pour certains... )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit rezba
> 
> "dans l'immense lac-miroir qu'elle est devenue, la puissance américaine voit son propre reflet"
> 
> ...


c'est vrai, qu'en france... c'est chacun pour soi, l'autre se debrouille avec l'administration... 

(j'exagére encore... hein..)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Tout d'abord, je partage l'avis de Lupus : je ne pense pas que ce type de comportements anti-sociaux s'explique par le fait d'être américain. Le pillage fait souvent* suite à des catastrophes naturelles. La perte des repères tout çà ...

L'autre chose est sur la responsabilité de l'homme sur la catastrophe et ses conséquences. Ayant quelque peu suivi les médias, il semblerait que le sentiment général est que la cause d'un tel bilan serait un mauvias entretien des digues. La question que je me suis posé est "comment peut-on en etre sur ?". Ma question est légitime, au vue de la faiblesse des explications données. Si vous en avez, je suis demandeur. J'ai l'impression que l'on perd également de vue le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une catastrophe -le mot est dur- "naturelle". L'homme peut-il lutter contre ?

A vrai dire, je n'ai que peu d'info. Ce sont quelques réflexions à chaud.


* Je m'avance un peu car je n'ai aucune données concrètes à apporter à ce niveau là. S'il y a un historien sur les forums, peut-être pourra-t-il subodorer -ou pas- mon propos


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2005)

Aux infos sur la 3, ils montraient un type qui avait tout perdu (peut-être à cause de dirigeants qui ont voulu faire des économies ou peut-être parce que l'ouragan était trop fort et que la seule chose à faire aurait été de fuir, je n'en sais rien) et le type disait qu'il dormait dehors, que s'il avait une boîte de conserve, les gens allaient essayer de la lui prendre "il faut survivre" ! :sick: C'est fou d'en arriver à un tel niveau où c'est la loi de la jungle qui prédomine. 

Une autre réflexion, désolée si elle est hors sujet mais, rezba, en voyant ton sujet je suis descendu regarder les infos, pour la première fois depuis des années (et encore, sur la 3). Putain... avant la fin du deuxième reportage je me suis rendu compte que je déprimais (pourtant je ne faisait qu'écouter, je ne regardait pas tout le temps) ! Je me suis vraiment sentis mal à l'aise, rien qu'après deux reportages : sur le premier on te montre des dizaines de milliers de sinistrés, un type qui tient un bébé de 3 semaines en disant qu'il n'a ni lait ni eau, et sur le second des mères d'un pays de l'ex-URSS en train de pleurer lors d'un jour normalement joyeux à cause d'une prise d'otage qui à tué plus de 300 personnes. Comment on peut en arriver à ne montrer aux infos que des drames, des morts, de la violence, du chômage ? Sur une demi heure, pas une seconde de sensibilisation à un quelconque problème (sécurité routière, faim dans le monde, manque d'argent des organisations humanitaires) s'il n'y a pas une grosse catastrophe pour en parler ?

Je crois que je vais continuer à m'informer par la presse écrite ou sur internet pendant quelque temps.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, qu'en france... c'est chacun pour soi, l'autre se debrouille avec l'administration...
> 
> (j'exagére encore... hein..)



*
Je n'exagère pas, je préviens juste tout le monde*  : ce thread ne sera pas  pourri par des interventions trollesques. Je ne fais que prévenir. Mais s'il faut tailler à la hache, nous le ferons. Que personne ne soit surpris donc.

* ceci n'est pas directement dirigé contre toi kasparov, mais au bar on sait comment çà se passe, un post puis deux et la gangrène s'installe.*


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> comme en france quoi...
> 
> a la difference, que c'est toujours la faute des autres quand il arrive un truc en france, du genre le pib de merde... faute a la conjoncture mondiale
> (j'exagére un peu... on est d'accord... je previens juste pour certains... )


Moi, je compatis un max pour le lambda citoyen américain qui n'a aucun moyen de pression.
Par contre, je conchie le système en lui même, (celui des américains haut de gamme), suprématie absolue.
Le Pib de la france, c'est pas le sujet ici.
Par contre, je n'ai pas peur de dire que si les digues n'étaient pas en mesure de répondre à un ce "hurricane", ce n'est peut-être pas un problème de design ou de conception.....plus de "service program" ou programme de maintenance ou de renouvellement.....la sécurité des personnes passe en second plan par rapport aux contraintes "économiques".
La région est battue par les tempêtes, cyclones....suis désolé avec tous les modèles de calculs que nous arrivons à pondre....et plus particulièrement mes collègues américains, ce genre de choses il y a possibilité de les atténuer.
Surement qu'en France, dans la même situation, je me sentirais plus en sécurité....


----------



## yoffy (1 Septembre 2005)

Devinez quels sont ceux qui ont eu l'idée de construire une ville à cet endroit ?


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Septembre 2005)

pour la question des péages, je vous signale que ce n'est pas que l'apanage des ricains... cet été les forces de l'ordre portugaise ont eu fort à faire avec les maisons évacuées que les gens viennent visiter.. idem en france, un village est évacuer, restent les gendarmes et crs pour éviter les pillages. 
sans aller chercher aussi loin suffit de regarder quand un immeuble brule, des vigiles sont payés par l'assurence pour garder l'immeuble tant que les locataires ne sont pas revenus ou que les portes soient à nouveau opérationelles. 
regardez aussi les debordement lors de manifestation avec des boutiques vandalisées et/ou vidées... la liste est non exhaustive évidemment.

il ne faut pas chercher midi à quatorze heure. quand des gens sont dans la mouize, d'autres tenteront d'en profiter... on a pas parlé (juste un tout petit peu) des pillages en asie cet hiver... 
qu'est ce qu'un européen en aurait eu à faire! la seule chose qui interessait les médias c'était de donner une image terrible des plage touristique et de montrer au fur et à mesure l'avancement eds travaux. avec comme bouquet final un petit reportage sur le club med qui rouvre avec les premiers clients qui arrivent. mais il y a eu des pillages, et il y en aura toujours!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Il n'y à pas que le pillage qui soit en question, Rezba a parlé de comportements de sauvages et à juste titre !


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Juste pour l'anecdote (je suis stupéfait par les images également, n'ayant pas la télé, et ayant suivi à la radio et sur le web les dépêches "quelques morts" puis "quelques dizaines" puis, etc... jusqu'à ces infos effarantes) : en Juin j'étais en Amérique Centrale, au Salvador (je vous laisse chercher le PIB/habitant...). Pays habitué aux chaos de toutes sortes, aux tremblements de terre, à la pauvreté chronique, et à des autorités désorganisées, corrompues, inefficaces sauf de temps à autres pour installer une police aux moeurs détestables.
Un ouragan a été annoncé, grâce d'ailleurs au centre de prévention US de Miami, à cette période où passent des dépressions tropicales "simples". Images inquiétantes des photos satellites avec le bouzin qui approche de la côte et file droit vers le centre du pays.
Alerte générale deux jours avant, TOUS les médias ont relayé efficacement l'info, des milliers de gens ont été évacués - avec engagement du président de la république sur la sécurisation policière des lieux évacués, l'opposition politique et le gouvernement en place se sont montrés unis à la télé, des réserves de vivre, eau potable, lampes, et médocs constituées en divers points du pays, tous les personnels de secours mobilisés, tous les salariés mis en congés, les écoles fermées pour que les gens puissent rentrer chez eux et faire les courses de secours... Tension palpable, visible sur les visages mais pas de panique.
Bref une ENORME prévention dans ce pays totalement soumis habituellement aux aléas quels qu'ils soient. Organisation nickel, collaboration des systèmes publics et privés, civils et militaires, des médias et prise de conscience massive d'une population surprise et prête à faire face...

Chance, après deux longues journées d'attente, l'ouragan s'est finalement désagrégé sur les montagnes et "rétrogradé" en une forte dépression tropicale, se contentant de laisser 24 heures de pluies fortes mais assez habituelles là-bas. Bilan, zéro mort, zéro blessé, quelques zones esquintées par la boue et les crues, des maisons arrachées mais finalement pas de drame humanitaire, le débat qui a suivi portait finalement sur le coût de ces mesures préventives...  

Tout ça pour dire que je ne comprends vraiment pas comment un pays comme les USA, hyper-organisé, riche, doté de tous les systèmes d'information possibles, de voies de communication (routes...) en bon état, d'une population instruite, etc, s'est laissé prendre au piège d'une telle catastrophe dont les conséquences, sinon le phénomène en lui-même, étaient sans doute partiellement prévisibles. Si quelqu'un a une idée (détrollisée de préférence) ?

(désolé d'avoir été long mais la comparaison avec ce que j'ai vu il y a 3 mois me laisse un étrange malaise)


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La Louisiane est noyée, et dans l'immense lac-miroir qu'elle est devenue, la puissance américaine voit son propre reflet, et il a une sale gueule.



ote moi d'un doute... ça ne te fait pas plaisir quand même ?

Tu imaginais vraiment que l'être humain était différent aux états unis ?

Ou peut être que tu t'attends plus à rencontrer des réactions primitives en indonésie ?

Comprend pas.

Et vraiment, j'préferre pas comprendre.

L'homme est le même partout, qu'il soit américain ne change rien à l'affaire, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre. 

Face à ce genre de trucs on est tous égaux, et c'est rassurant.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Face à ce genre de trucs on est tous égaux, et c'est rassurant.



Non, pas vraiment, mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit rezba
> 
> "dans l'immense lac-miroir qu'elle est devenue, la puissance américaine voit son propre reflet"
> 
> ...



Et alors ?

Les autres font ils autre chose ?

A vous lire, j'ai la pénible impression que vous considérez presque l'ouragan sur les états unis comme une punition divine.

Faut sortir les doigts du cucu les enfants...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pour la question des péages, je vous signale que ce n'est pas que l'apanage des ricains... cet été les forces de l'ordre portugaise ont eu fort à faire avec les maisons évacuées que les gens viennent visiter.. idem en france, un village est évacuer, restent les gendarmes et crs pour éviter les pillages.
> sans aller chercher aussi loin suffit de regarder quand un immeuble brule, des vigiles sont payés par l'assurence pour garder l'immeuble tant que les locataires ne sont pas revenus ou que les portes soient à nouveau opérationelles.
> regardez aussi les debordement lors de manifestation avec des boutiques vandalisées et/ou vidées... la liste est non exhaustive évidemment.
> 
> ...



WOUAOUH !!!!

En voilà un qui est normal !!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> WOUAOUH !!!!
> 
> En voilà un qui est normal !!!!


 
Mince, Ti'punch a été sonnyboyisé...


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Devinez quels sont ceux qui ont eu l'idée de construire une ville à cet endroit ?


Oui.........mais p'tit rappel, la louisianne ils ne l'ont pas payé cher (comme l'IOWA aussi...), mais surement que l'expansion de cette ville sur la dernière moitié de ce siècle auraient pus prendre certains paramètres géographiques et géologiques....en compte...


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord, je partage l'avis de Lupus : je ne pense pas que ce type de comportements anti-sociaux s'explique par le fait d'être américain. Le pillage fait souvent* suite à des catastrophes naturelles. La perte des repères tout çà ...



Je ne crois pas non plus que les pillages s'expliquent par le fait d'être américain. Par contre, on peut suggérer l'idée que les pillages soient plus importants et surtout plus violents aux Etats-Unis d'Amériques à cause de plusieurs facteurs :
- les habitants sont souvent lourdement armés de pistolets et fusils
- les inégalités sociales sont exacerbées dans ce pays
- l'ampleur du chaos qui rend la "peur du gendarme" complétement inexistante

Il faut aussi prendre en considération que bon nombre d'habitants n'ont plus de quoi se nourrir, du coup, je vois mal comment on pourrait les blamer d'aller se servir gratuitement où ils trouvent quelque chose...

Et pour parler de la catastrophe en elle-même. Ce qui est très inquiétant pour la suite, c'est que vu que la Nouvelle-Orléans est batie en dessous de la mer, ils vont d'abord devoir reconstruire les digues, mais le plus long va être de devoir pomper l'eau pour la rejetter ailleurs !! La quantité est énorme, et elle ne s'évacuera pas toute seule. On peut presque se demander si ça en vaut vraiment la peine puisqu'il faudra tout reconstruire de toute manière...

Autrement, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication (physique, géologique) au fait que le niveau de la Nouvelle-Orléans s'abaissent ? J'ai entendu que c'était pour ça que c'était au dessous du niveau de la mer, mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi son niveau s'était et continuait de s'abaisser.


----------



## mikoo (1 Septembre 2005)

Triste nouvelle en effet pour la Nouvelle-Orléans.   
Maintenant, le plus dur est de s'armer de beaucoup de patience.

Sinon, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a entendu cette anecdote assez surprenante : un marin qui avait pris le large ce jour là (alors qu'il savait que Katrina, cette salope dévastatrice arrivait) s'est retrouvé son bateau (et lui dedans) sain et sauf en parfaite santé à plus d'un Km de la côte, en plein quartier résidentiel (enfin, ce qu'il en reste)! L'ouragan l'a "déposé" sur la route. Quelle chance...


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication (physique, géologique) au fait que le niveau de la Nouvelle-Orléans s'abaissent ? J'ai entendu que c'était pour ça que c'était au dessous du niveau de la mer, mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi son niveau s'était et continuait de s'abaisser.


Ce n'est pas une vérité, mais est ce que l'expansion de l'aglomération "aérienne" et sans doute souterraine (réseaux, etc....), dans un terrain sans nul doute humide, vu l'implantation....n'est pas un pari audacieux et sans nul doute risquée?....on a bien ce problème dans certaines régions françaises (zones de constructions innondables par exemple), pourquoi pas aux US....


----------



## FANREM (1 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement, et comme d'habitude, l'information est sujette a des interpretations divergentes
 :
Pour autant que je me remémore les faits, et d'apres ce que j'ai pu en voir ici ou la, il semble qu'au debut, le cyclone etait classé de niveau 5 (cas le plus extreme), et on a assisté à des mouvements énormes de migration des populations locales. Finalement, me semble t'il, il a été reclasssé en niveau 3, apres avoir devie de sa trajectoire initiale, et personne ne s'attendait a une catastrophe d'une telle ampleur.

On nous annoncait au début quelques morts, et finalement, je n'ai pas le sentiment que quiconque soit en mesure de chiffrer cette dramatique actualité : dans quelques jours, peut etre parlera t'on de centaines, voire de milliers de morts.

Aujourd'hui, il semble que la ville est la proie de pillards en tous genres, et que la loi de la jungle y règne. La démesure est a l'image du continent.

Ce qui est sur, c'est que la mort veille sur les survivants, privés d'eau potable pour la plupart (les autorités craignent une épidémie de choléra), et que tout le monde semble dans un premier temps completement depassé par l'ampleur de cette catastrophe. Toujours est il, que comme d'habitude, j'aurais tendance a dire, l'administration Bush semble avoir eu du mal a apprécier l'ampleur véritable du drame. Je n'ose meme pas imaginer le tollé si la même chose s'etait produite dans notre beau pays

Finalement, ce qui me gene le plus dans cette actualité, c'est ce pays qui a enfanté Ralph Nader et les class action ne soit pas capable de tirer les enseignements des tristes événements qui ont deja matérialisé son passé. Ils s'en sortiront naturellement, mais a quel prix 

Les jours prochains nous en diront plus, et il est fort probable qu'un enorme elan de solidarité et de generosité anime le pays.


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une vérité, mais est ce que l'expansion de l'aglomération "aérienne" et sans doute souterraine (réseaux, etc....), dans un terrain sans nul doute humide, vu l'implantation....n'est pas un pari audacieux et sans nul doute risquée?....on a bien ce problème dans certaines régions françaises (zones de constructions innondables par exemple), pourquoi pas aux US....



Ben toujours d'après ce que j'avais entendu, le phénomène serait naturel (l'affaissement du niveau de la ville) mais est amplifié depuis qu'il y a de grosses digues... Il me semble que c'est ça que j'avais entendu. Mais ça m'en dit toujours pas plus du pourquoi du comment.


----------



## hunjord (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ben toujours d'après ce que j'avais entendu, le phénomène serait naturel (l'affaissement du niveau de la ville) mais est amplifié depuis qu'il y a de grosses digues... Il me semble que c'est ça que j'avais entendu. Mais ça m'en dit toujours pas plus du pourquoi du comment.


je n'ai émis qu'une hypothèse.....fondée que sur de très vagues connaissances....
le sujet doit être complexe...


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> .... Toujours est il, que comme d'habitude, j'aurais tendance a dire, l'administration Bush semble avoir eu du mal a apprécier l'ampleur véritable du drame...



C'est ça qui paraît fou, au delà du problème des digues, etc, je viens de regarder quelques infos (merci Cocoa JT...) on a l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas trop envoyé de secours spécifiques (hélicos, camions d'eau potable par exemple) alors que manifestement le pays doit en disposer     . Ceci presque 48 h après la fin des vents et des pluies. Il est dit d'ailleurs que la gouverneure de Lousiane est très en colère contre ces retards.

Quant aux scènes de pillage et de violence c'est clair que ça fait peur et que c'est aggravé par le nombre d'armes en circulation, mais comme le dit Sonny je crains que l'être humain soit globalement irrécupérable sur ce point. 

Puisqu'on est dans le thread des calamités ( :mouais: ) ce qui s'est passé à Bagdad - sans faire de lien, ni de polémique merci - mérite une pensée aussi pour ces familles sur qui s'abat un drame de plus.


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas non plus que les pillages s'expliquent par le fait d'être américain. Par contre, on peut suggérer l'idée que les pillages soient plus importants et surtout plus violents aux Etats-Unis d'Amériques à cause de plusieurs facteurs :
> - les habitants sont souvent lourdement armés de pistolets et fusils
> - les inégalités sociales sont exacerbées dans ce pays
> - l'ampleur du chaos qui rend la "peur du gendarme" complétement inexistante
> ...




Merci molgow pour ce post lucide et intelligent, il empêchera un peu que le sujet dévie vers des polémiques puérils et orgueilleuses car à accuser les autres de faire de l'anti américanisme primaire alors que pour l'instant aucun post ne suggérait de telle idées, c'était plutôt vouloir jouer les incendiaire avec la volonté de précipiter les choses, de manière puéril et dénuée de toute intelligence.

Selon moi, si quelque chose émergeait de ce sujet, c'était "notre" stupéfaction face à des comportements barbares qui sont toujours difficiles à comprendre quelles que soient les conditions. Si critiques ils y avaient, c'étaient plutôt face à à l'indignation que peut engendrer l'horreur et l'exceptionnel, alors que nous somme habitués à l'hyper civilisé et au soi disant exemple des pays les plus développés, américains ou européens. Voir que si rapidement, on ne vaut pas mieux que le "sauvage" vis à vis duquel on se croit si éloigné, ça nous met mal à l'aise...


Sinon, nos exigences sont également de plus en plus fortes aussi, l'intégration de plus en plus complète de la responsabilité politique vis à vis des phénomènes naturels fait que nous sommes évidemment de plus en plus exigeants et de moins en moins apte à accepter l'inéluctable et c'est bien normale d'une certaine façon surtout quand on sait que les morts sont surtout du au manque de moyen et de volonté politique.

Il faut souvent ce genre de catastrophes pour se rendre compte des dysfonctionnements graves d'un pays, comme ce fut le cas pour la canicule en France... les cyniques diront : "ouai bah voyons, si y fait chaud maintenant c'est d'la faute des politiques, bientôt on va porter plainte contre Laurent Raumechko parce que ses prévisions sont pourris !" et les autres diront "ça fait des années qu'ont se plaint du manque de moyens, qu'on dit qu'on travaille avec des bouts de ficelles et que tout le monde nous ignore, des années qu'on tire la sonnette d'alarme et qu'on se fout de notre gueule".


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci molgow pour ce post lucide et intelligent, il empêchera un peu que le sujet dévie vers des polémiques puérils et orgueilleuses car à accuser les autres de faire de l'anti américanisme primaire alors que pour l'instant aucun post ne suggérait de telle idées, c'était plutôt vouloir jouer les incendiaire avec la volonté de précipiter les choses, de manière puéril et dénuée de toute intelligence.



Et il est bien évident que tout le monde sans exception l'aura compris comme toi...

Enfin bon, continuez à vous étonner, moi ce que j'en disais...


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

> Katrina bouleverse la blogosphère
> Plus d'un millier de sites Internet recueillent les témoignages sur les dégâts de l'ouragan et les avis de recherche.
> 
> Par Judith RUEFF
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il faut souvent ce genre de catastrophes pour se rendre compte des dysfonctionnements graves d'un pays, comme ce fut le cas pour la canicule en France... les cyniques diront : "ouai bah voyons, si y fait chaud maintenant c'est d'la faute des politiques, bientôt on va porter plainte contre Laurent Raumechko parce que ses prévisions sont pourris !" et les autres diront "ça fait des années qu'ont se plaint du manque de moyens, qu'on dit qu'on travaille avec des bouts de ficelles et que tout le monde nous ignore, des années qu'on tire la sonnette d'alarme et qu'on se fout de notre gueule".



Il est imbécile de considérer qu'un pays (quel qu'il soit) est mal préparé à  gérer une catastrophe de cette ampleur.

Personne n'est préparé à celà...


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est imbécile de considérer qu'un pays (quel qu'il soit) est mal préparé à  gérer une catastrophe de cette ampleur.
> 
> Personne n'est préparé à celà...




Ok c'est le principe même d'une catastrophe, mais tu iras dire ça aux Japonais par exemple, ce qui faisait à coup sûr des milliers de morts hier avec des séismes est bcp moins probable aujourd'hui et c'est bien parce qu'il se préparent et investissent je crois.

Je ne juge pas, et puis bref, c'est pas le moment de polémiquer, c'est malsain, j'ai pas envie, je dis pas ça pour toi.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Selon moi, si quelque chose émergeait de ce sujet, c'était "notre" stupéfaction face à des comportements barbares qui sont toujours difficiles à comprendre quelles que soient les conditions. Si critiques ils y avaient, c'étaient plutôt face à à l'indignation que peut engendrer l'horreur et l'exceptionnel, alors que nous somme habitués à l'hyper civilisé et au soi disant exemple des pays les plus développés, américains ou européens. Voir que si rapidement, on ne vaut pas mieux que le "sauvage" vis à vis duquel on se croit si éloigné, ça nous met mal à l'aise...



J'avais pas vu ça, c'est le meilleur passage...

Bon, faut déchiffrer un peu mais ça vaut son pesant de cacahuetes..

T'habites sur la lune ou quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est le principe même d'une catastrophe, mais tu iras dire ça aux Japonais par exemple, ce qui faisait à coup sûr des milliers de morts hier avec des séismes est bcp moins probable aujourd'hui et c'est bien parce qu'il se préparent et investissent je crois.
> 
> Je ne juge pas, et puis bref, c'est pas le moment de polémiquer, c'est malsain, j'ai pas envie, je dis pas ça pour toi.



Kobé...


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu ça, c'est le meilleur passage...
> 
> Bon, faut déchiffrer un peu mais ça vaut son pesant de cacahuetes..
> 
> T'habites sur la lune ou quoi ?




Mais t'es tout bête ou quoi ???   
Je dis juste que c'est l'image que l'europe et les USA projettent tout le temps, on nous bassine avec ça à longueur de temps, pas la peine de te la jouer "blasé réaliste", je souligne juste le décalage entre l'image véhiculée de nos société et la réalité crasse qui émerge dès qu'un truc cloche, voilà tout. 

Enfin bon si tu préfères rester sur ta position : "moi j'savais,, moi on me la fait pas bonhomme", c'est toi qui vois, c'est ton style après tout, je commence à le savoir.  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Kobé...




Nan !


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on être suffisament con pour ne pas entretenir correctement les digues qui protègent une ville située à la fois sous le niveau de la mer, et sous le niveau d'un lac géant tout proche ?



sûrement comme en france, l'argent n'a jamais servi a ça


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es tout bête ou quoi ???
> Je dis juste que c'est l'image que l'europe et les USA projettent tout le temps, on nous bassine avec ça à longueur de temps, pas la peine de te la jouer "blasé réaliste", je souligne juste le décalage entre l'image véhiculée de nos société et la réalité crasse qui émerge dès qu'un truc cloche, voilà tout.
> 
> Enfin bon si tu préfères rester sur ta position : "moi j'savais,, moi on me la fait pas bonhomme", c'est toi qui vois, c'est ton style après tout, je commence à le savoir. :rateau:



Mais qui te bassine avec cette image, quelle image ?

T'as pas de cerveau, pas de reflexion, tu n'as pas d'avis, pas de sentiment, pas de recul, pas de vécu ?

Il te manque quoi ?


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui te bassine avec cette image, quelle image ?
> 
> T'as pas de cerveau, pas de reflexion, tu n'as pas d'avis, pas de sentiment, pas de recul, pas de vécu ?
> 
> Il te manque quoi ?




Nan mais c'est vraiment très limité comme façon de voir le choses, comme si mon propre sentiment était celui qui était unanimement partagé, comme si je n'étais pas ignorant dans un domaine ou un autre, comme si la propagande n'existait pas et que le sens critique était hyper développé partout, comme si tout le monde avait les moyens, le temps, la culture nécessaire pour avoir du recul et tout ce que va bien avec, comme si nous étions libre de tous nos faits, gestes et pensées, comme si....

Quelle image ??? Mais tu sais que t'es drôle sonny boy ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Salsifi !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais c'est vraiment très limité comme façon de voir le choses, comme si mon propre sentiment était celui qui était unanimement partagé, comme si je n'étais pas ignorant dans un domaine ou un autre, comme si la propagande n'existait pas et que le sens critique était hyper développé partout, comme si tout le monde avait les moyens, le temps, la culture nécessaire pour avoir du recul et tout ce que va bien avec, comme si nous étions libre de tous nos faits, gestes et pensées, comme si....



Comme si quoi ?

Tu n'as pas accés à tout ce que tu viens d'énumérer ?

Faut pas croire que je donne des leçons attention, moi je veux juste faire remarquer qu'il faut être naif pour s'étonner de voir que les américains sont solubles dans l'eau de pluie.


----------



## FANREM (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui paraît fou, au delà du problème des digues, etc, je viens de regarder quelques infos (merci Cocoa JT...) on a l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas trop envoyé de secours spécifiques (hélicos, camions d'eau potable par exemple) alors que manifestement le pays doit en disposer     . Ceci presque 48 h après la fin des vents et des pluies. Il est dit d'ailleurs que la gouverneure de Lousiane est très en colère contre ces retards.



Il ne doit pas etre facile de faire face a des degats d'une telle ampleur, je me repete, mais il me semble que les medias n'ont pas encore pris la mesure reelle du sinistre. Il doit y avoir des endroits ou il y a 8 à 10 metres d'eau, et 80 % de la ville est sous les eaux. Certaines personnes doivent avoir passé 2 jours sur le toit de leur maison, sans s'alimenter, avec une detresse psychologique facilement comprehensible

Par ailleurs, nos societes occidentales nous font croire que nous vivons dans un cocon et que rien ne peut nous arriver, mais ce n'est que de la poudre aux yeux. Pour habiter en region parisienne, il y a de cela quelques annees, des personnes ont passé la nuit dans leur vehicule - sans que la moindre intervention de services civils ou d'etat ne puisse les sortir de ce bourbier - et tout cela parce qu'il etait tombé 5 cm de neige juste avant les heures de sortie des bureaux. Une pagaille noire, alors imagine la situation reelle la-bas


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme si quoi ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas accés à tout ce que tu viens d'énumérer ?
> 
> Faut pas croire que je donne des leçons attention, moi je veux juste faire remarquer qu'il faut être naif pour s'étonner de voir que les américains sont solubles dans l'eau de pluie.




Moi si, dois-je rappeler ou je vis, comment et tutti quanti ?

Pour ne pas reprendre ta formule, je dirais que ça n'étonne personne, c'est pas ça le soucis et c'était aussi le but de ma 1ère interventions, on est juste endroit de s'interroger sur l'arrogance d'un pays, d'une nation, que ce soit l'europe ou les USA j'insiste, et sur son incapacité à protéger ses propres concitoyens. Ce qui me chagrine le plus, c'est pas qu'une catastrophe soit catastrophique, comme tu le fais si bien remarquer, c'est juste de constater une fois de plus, des dysfonctionnements grave se font tout de suite ressentir dès que quelque chose de grave arrive car c'est bien là qu'on voit si tout fonctionne à peu près ou pas du tout, cf canicule encore une fois.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il ne doit pas etre facile de faire face a des degats d'une telle ampleur, je me repete, mais il me semble que les medias n'ont pas encore pris la mesure reelle du sinistre. Il doit y avoir des endroits ou il y a 8 à 10 metres d'eau, et 80 % de la ville est sous les eaux. Certaines personnes doivent avoir passé 2 jours sur le toit de leur maison, sans s'alimenter, avec une detresse psychologique facilement comprehensible
> 
> Par ailleurs, nos societes occidentales nous font croire que nous vivons dans un cocon et que rien ne peut nous arriver, mais ce n'est que de la poudre aux yeux. Pour habiter en region parisienne, il y a de cela quelques annees, des personnes ont passé la nuit dans leur vehicule - sans que la moindre intervention de services civils ou d'etat ne puisse les sortir de ce bourbier - et tout cela parce qu'il etait tombé 5 cm de neige juste avant les heures de sortie des bureaux. Une pagaille noire, alors imagine la situation reelle la-bas



Mais biensur !

Et tous les hivers, chez nous y a des clodos qui crèvent de froid, même des vieux qui crêvent de faim dans des aparts...

Notre confort est fragile, nos société développées cachent bien des detresses, et dés que quelque chose foire, tout ça apparait...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi si, dois-je rappeler ou je vis, comment et tutti quanti ?
> 
> Pour ne pas reprendre ta formule, je dirais que ça n'étonne personne, c'est pas ça le soucis et c'était aussi le but de ma 1ère interventions, on est juste endroit de s'interroger sur l'arrogance d'un pays, d'une nation, que ce soit l'europe ou les USA j'insiste, et sur son incapacité à protéger ses propres concitoyens. Ce qui me chagrine le plus, c'est pas qu'une catastrophe soit catastrophique, comme tu le fais si bien remarquer, c'est juste de constater une fois de plus, des dysfonctionnements grave se font tout de suite ressentir dès que quelque chose de grave arrive car c'est bien là qu'on voit si tout fonctionne à peu près ou pas du tout, cf canicule encore une fois.



ben ouais mais c'est des conneries ça.

Déjà faut pas parler de l'arrogance d'un pays, mais de l'arrogance d'un gouvernement (et encore...mais bon ça fait plaisir...).

Et ensuite, il peut pas y avoir de dysfonctionnement, y a plus rien.

C'est ça le truc, quand on peut pas, on peut pas, c'est tout, même si on est américain.


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Notre confort est fragile, nos société développées cachent bien des detresses, et dés que quelque chose foire, tout ça apparait...




Arf... tout ça pour en arriver là, c'est la dernière fois que je me fais avoir... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais mais c'est des conneries ça.
> 
> Déjà faut pas parler de l'arrogance d'un pays, mais de l'arrogance d'un gouvernement (et encore...mais bon ça fait plaisir...).
> 
> ...



Je crois pas que l'Amérique entière soit sous les eaux, quand on veut pas, on veut pas, et surtout quand c'est trop tard, c'est trop tard.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas que l'Amérique entière soit sous les eaux, quand on veut pas, on veut pas, et surtout quand c'est trop tard, c'est trop tard.



C'est sur que c'est trop tard, mais avant c'était pas la peine non plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Arf... tout ça pour en arriver là, c'est la dernière fois que je me fais avoir... :rateau:



Tu vois bien que non...


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que c'est trop tard, mais avant c'était pas la peine non plus.




Et ouai et c'est bien avec ce genre de logique qu'on aura la même cata la prochaine fois.
On verra par la suite, quand on verra la liste de toute ce qui devait être fait et qu'il ne l'a pas été par manque de volonté politique et d'argent.


----------



## sofiping (2 Septembre 2005)

Petard , j'y crois pas , je me suis fais fermer un sujet car j'avais osé évoquer ( non sans maladresse , je l'avoue !) mon dégout envers tous ces élus politiques qui n'arrivent pas a loger décement de "pauvres black " ... on m'a même soupconné de me régaler d' " informations qui traitent de drames qui relévent de la rubrique des chiens écrasés "... je cite ! 

Sur le sujet de  La Nouvelle Orléans , la même chose me désole que dans ces incendies de taudis parisiens... sauf que là je ne regarde plus les infos télévisées qui vont commencer a nous servir de la soupe de pilleurs et d'affamés au lieu de nous informer réelemnt .

Et si je devais avoir un avis sur les catastrophes naturelles qui mettent sens dessus dessous ces rivages habités et sur de l'urbanisation à 3 sous  .... eh bien j'e n'ai pas d'avis ... Tout ce que j'éspere juste , c'est que la lenteur a secourir tous ces gens en détresse ne reléve pas d'un maccabre calcul de leurs hommes politiques :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et ouai et c'est bien avec ce genre de logique qu'on aura la même cata la prochaine fois.
> On verra par la suite, quand on verra la liste de toute ce qui devait être fait et qu'il ne l'a pas été par manque de volonté politique et d'argent.



Mais enfin, tu sais bien que ces machins là sont peu prévisibles, et on évacue pas une ville comme la Nouvelle Orleans, comme rien...

Crois tu que c'est facile ?

Et puis tu sais les USA voient des tas d'ouragans tous les ans, et sont trés bien entrainés, celui là était plus gros que prévu, c'est la vie, la nature est imprévisible.

Et à coup sur on verra pas venir la prochaine cata... Faut faire avec.


----------



## sofiping (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais biensur !
> 
> Et tous les hivers, chez nous y a des clodos qui crèvent de froid, même des vieux qui crêvent de faim dans des aparts...
> 
> Notre confort est fragile, nos société développées cachent bien des detresses, et dés que quelque chose foire, tout ça apparait...



ah oui , et j'ai oublié de dire ça aussi !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah oui , et j'ai oublié de dire ça aussi !



Entre ce qu'on oublie et ce qu'on sait pas, ça risque de faire plusieurs pages...



Finn on : Surtout si on se met à faire du chat - de sourd qui plus est.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Petard , j'y crois pas , je me suis fais fermer un sujet car j'avais osé évoquer ( non sans maladresse , je l'avoue !) mon dégout envers tous ces élus politiques qui n'arrivent pas a loger décement de "pauvres black " ... on m'a même soupconné de me régaler d' " informations qui traitent de drames qui relévent de la rubrique des chiens écrasés "... je cite !




Pour les raisons à la fermeture de ton sujet, le lieu est peu approprié pour en parler. 
Bien que ce sujet ait pour toile de fond une catastrophe (une de plus), il fait plutôt appel à la réflexion, que ce soit sur les raisons d'un tel bilan, ou les différences socio-géographiques. On essaye de ne pas avoir une tonalité "vomissoir". Comme tu le dis, c'était une maladresse, c'est tout à ton honneur.


----------



## sofiping (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Entre ce qu'on oublie et ce qu'on sait pas, ça risque de faire plusieurs pages...



vas y ... exprime toi ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Et non, j'ai dit que je boudais !

Sinon c'est le bordel...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> quand on veut pas, on veut pas



T'as pas remarqué un truc en voyant les images?


Y a beaucoup de noirs par là bas...


Et cette intervention n'a rien de trollesque....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas remarqué un truc en voyant les images?
> 
> 
> Y a beaucoup de noirs par là bas...
> ...



Ne dit pas ça, il va repartir sur une fausse piste !


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas remarqué un truc en voyant les images?
> 
> 
> Y a beaucoup de noirs par là bas...
> ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Sur ce genre de considérations je preferre passer mon tour.

Je me rattraperai sur aut'chose...


----------



## Sky My Wife (2 Septembre 2005)

*C'est surtout parce que c'est Gigantesque La Nouvelle Orleans* 




Avant





Après





Alors quand tu doit aller maison par maison, ça peut prendre du temps...





Surtout quand les autoroutes sont dans cet état...

Et l'état qui est sous les eaux à la superficie de l'Angleterre !!!

Alors c'est pas facile d'acheminer de l'eau potable et des vivres, hein ?


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2005)

[anti américanisme primaire]tiens l'amérique fait la manche [/anti américanisme primaire]


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et ces pillages ? Comment une population peut-elle être plus sauvage dans cette grande démocratie que dans des pays pauvres ?



arrgh...
 
Désolé d'extraire cette phrase du message, mais en dehors de l'effroi que ça suscite  , c'est quand même sérieusement tendancieux comme propos. 

On ne sait jamais ce qu'on peut devenir face à ce genre de catastrophe et dans quel extrême on peut tomber, malheureusement..alors autant laisser les comparaisons vaines


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Devinez quels sont ceux qui ont eu l'idée de construire une ville à cet endroit ?



Nous  !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [anti américanisme primaire]tiens l'amérique fait la manche [/anti américanisme primaire]



J'espère que l'Europe fera de même.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...On ne sait jamais ce qu'on peut devenir face à ce genre de catastrophe et dans quel extrême on peut tomber, malheureusement..alors autant laisser les comparaisons vaines




Ben ce sera comme la-bas, les bandits profiteront du chaos pour se "défouler" plus librement mais on ne me fera pas croire que tous les citoyens deviendront des barbares. Je pense même que beaucoup de citoyens "normaux" feront preuve de courage et réaliseront des "miracles" comme aux la-bas, comme toujours dans des situations de crises. Les "bon" le seront encore plus, les "mauvais" également".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2005)

Sans faire d'anti-américanisme primaire, j'ai été un peu choqué de voir George W. Bush refuser l'aide internationale au motif que "c'est nous les meilleurs, c'est nous les plus forts, alors on n'a besoin de personne" (pour finalement changer d'avis). Vu l'ampleur de la catastrophe, c'était vraiment du chauvinisme mal placé. Mais venant de lui, ça ne m'étonne pas. Quand il a été élu la premeière fois, il a dit que seul l'Amérique comptait pour lui. Donc le reste du monde, il s'en foutait. Et puis le reste du monde s'est rappelé à son bon souvenir, en particulier le 11 septembre 2001, et après, il a bien fallu qu'il s'en soucie du reste du monde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne pense pas que l'américain type soit quelqu'un d'égoïste, en tout cas, pas plus que l'européen type.



C'est aussi ce que se disent les Hmongs au Laos. Et j'ai bien peur qu'ils n'y aient pas qu'eux. Mais c'est vrai que là on parle davantage de politique que de Monsieur Tout-le-monde... Enfin...


----------



## rezba (2 Septembre 2005)

Bon. Visiblement, une de mes phrases, celle sur les pillages, ou peut-être le ton général, en a remué certains. J'en suis désolé. Tout ça ne me réjouit pas. Et quand bien même aurais-je quelques reproches à faire à l'administration fédérale américaine, ce n'est pas elle qui est dans la mouise aujourd'hui, mais la partie la plus pauvre des populations du Sud touchée par Katrina. Et ça me désole. 
Les pillages ne m'étonnent pas. Ils étonnent "l'Amérique", comme on dit dans les médias. Et c'est peut-être ce qui m'étonne le plus, justement. D'autant que les médias américains lus hier (New York Times, CNN, etc) faisaient leur une sur la réaction sécuritaire (ainsi, le New York Times montrait en photo de Une un propriétaire de garage, l'arme au poing, surveillant l'entrée de sa boutique), plutôt que sur le drame humanitaire. Comme si cet ouragan révelait aux américains leur propre misère.
Mais très franchement, mon indignation d'hier était plus liée au fait que depuis des années, d'innombrables rapports scientifiques prédisent ce scénario catastrophique, comme on prédit le pire pour le jour où le Vésuve rentrera de nouveau en éruption autour de Naples, et que personne ne fait rien, parce que même dans un pays très riche, l'heure n'est plus du tout à l'investissement durable, mais à l'équilibre budgétaire public.
Et tout d'un coup, m'imaginer que cette ville, qui est une des seules villes américaines qui représentent un réel patrimoine historique, soit abandonnée parce qu'elle est durablement inondée, me fait tout drôle.
Mais je me rends compte combien cette réaction est typiquement une réaction européenne, et mon attachement à l'histoire et à la mémoire n'a peut être plus sa place dans le monde dans lequel je tente de continuer à vivre en paix.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben ce sera comme la-bas, les bandits profiteront du chaos pour se "défouler" plus librement mais on ne me fera pas croire que tous les citoyens deviendront des barbares. Je pense même que beaucoup de citoyens "normaux" feront preuve de courage et réaliseront des "miracles" comme aux la-bas, comme toujours dans des situations de crises. Les "bon" le seront encore plus, les "mauvais" également".



Comme à chaque fois, et comme partout Paul.


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sans faire d'anti-américanisme primaire, j'ai été un peu choqué de voir George W. Bush refuser l'aide internationale au motif que "c'est nous les meilleurs, c'est nous les plus forts, alors on n'a besoin de personne" (pour finalement changer d'avis). Vu l'ampleur de la catastrophe, c'était vraiment du chauvinisme mal placé. Mais venant de lui, ça ne m'étonne pas. Quand il a été élu la premeière fois, il a dit que seul l'Amérique comptait pour lui. Donc le reste du monde, il s'en foutait. Et puis le reste du monde s'est rappelé à son bon souvenir, en particulier le 11 septembre 2001, et après, il a bien fallu qu'il s'en soucie du reste du monde.


On a calculé que durant son mandat de 5 ans (cumul des deux) il aurait pris environ 330 jours de repos dans son ranch du Texas. Dont acte.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Visiblement, une de mes phrases, celle sur les pillages, ou peut-être le ton général, en a remué certains. J'en suis désolé. Tout ça ne me réjouit pas. Et quand bien même aurais-je quelques reproches à faire à l'administration fédérale américaine, ce n'est pas elle qui est dans la mouise aujourd'hui, mais la partie la plus pauvre des populations du Sud touchée par Katrina. Et ça me désole.
> Les pillages ne m'étonnent pas. Ils étonnent "l'Amérique", comme on dit dans les médias. Et c'est peut-être ce qui m'étonne le plus, justement. D'autant que les médias américains lus hier (New York Times, CNN, etc) faisaient leur une sur la réaction sécuritaire (ainsi, le New York Times montrait en photo de Une un propriétaire de garage, l'arme au poing, surveillant l'entrée de sa boutique), plutôt que sur le drame humanitaire. Comme si cet ouragan révelait aux américains leur propre misère.
> Mais très franchement, mon indignation d'hier était plus liée au fait que depuis des années, d'innombrables rapports scientifiques prédisent ce scénario catastrophique, comme on prédit le pire pour le jour où le Vésuve rentrera de nouveau en éruption autour de Naples, et que personne ne fait rien, parce que même dans un pays très riche, l'heure n'est plus du tout à l'investissement durable, mais à l'équilibre budgétaire public.
> Et tout d'un coup, m'imaginer que cette ville, qui est une des seules villes américaines qui représentent un réel patrimoine historique, soit abandonnée parce qu'elle est durablement inondée, me fait tout drôle.
> Mais je me rends compte combien cette réaction est typiquement une réaction européenne, et mon attachement à l'histoire et à la mémoire n'a peut être plus sa place dans le monde dans lequel je tente de continuer à vivre en paix.



Pour la première partie, je m'en doutais, mais bon...

Pour la seconde, ce sera toujours le même problème, on s'attend aussi à une super iruption à Yellowstone... pourtant si elle a lieu demain, là bas tout le monde y passe. Et Naples, le mec qui va décider de l'évacuer pour reloger les gens ailleur n'est pas encore né.

Y a des trucs contre lesquels on peut rien, même si on a affiné certaines prévisions.

Pour ce qui est de la Nouvelle Orleans, c'est pas d'aujourd'hui qu'elle est abandonnée, c'est une des villes les plus violentes des USA, avec un des taux de chomage les plus haut, les chiffres de la déliquence y sont galopants alors que dans certaines grandes villes (chicago, New York) on observe un début de recul. C'est une population pauvre, une vraie population pauvre, les images de la télévision ne mentent pas sur ce point.


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Visiblement, une de mes phrases, celle sur les pillages, ou peut-être le ton général, en a remué certains. J'en suis désolé. Tout ça ne me réjouit pas. Et quand bien même aurais-je quelques reproches à faire à l'administration fédérale américaine, ce n'est pas elle qui est dans la mouise aujourd'hui, mais la partie la plus pauvre des populations du Sud touchée par Katrina. Et ça me désole.
> Les pillages ne m'étonnent pas. Ils étonnent "l'Amérique", comme on dit dans les médias. Et c'est peut-être ce qui m'étonne le plus, justement. D'autant que les médias américains lus hier (New York Times, CNN, etc) faisaient leur une sur la réaction sécuritaire (ainsi, le New York Times montrait en photo de Une un propriétaire de garage, l'arme au poing, surveillant l'entrée de sa boutique), plutôt que sur le drame humanitaire. Comme si cet ouragan révelait aux américains leur propre misère.



Sur ce point, je ne t'apprendrai pas que les médias, US comme les autres du reste, veulent du sensationnel... Regarde les commentaires de DarkTemplar sur le JT (et encore celui de France3, que je qualifierai d'un des moins pires...)

Bon, pour le reste, je vais pas enfoncer les portes déjà ouvertes, les photos postées ici parlent d'elles-mêmes. Rajoutons juste que la qualité des constructions est notoirement différente de ce qu'on fait chez nous, en Californie comme dans les zones à cyclone, c'est plus du fêtu de paille que de la brique... Ca aide considérablement le grand méchant loup, aussi


----------



## N°6 (2 Septembre 2005)

Le malheur des uns qui positive sa mère...  :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Le malheur des uns qui positive sa mère...  :sick:



T'as raison. Et les victimes dans tout ça passent par pertes et profits (sans mauvais jeu de mots). 
Ca me rappelle les déclarations malheureuses de Condolezza Rice au sujet du Tsunami qui a ravagé l'Asie en début d'année : elle avait déclaré que ce tsunami était une chance pour les USA de montrer qu'ils sont solidaires (ou quelquechose dans le genre). Là, c'est du même tonneau.


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ...Remarquez, qu'ils ont quand même eu la délicatesse de dire à la population de partir, sachant que les autorités locales, sont sans doute au courant de l'état des digues....qui ne sont plus d'ailleurs......


 

Oui mais ceux qui sont partis sont ceux qui en avaient les moyens (et possédait a minima une voiture)



			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour ce qui est des pillages et tout, comprenons qu'une bonne partie de cette population nord Américaines vit dans une misère insoutenable....aubaine, pour eux, ne serait-ce que pour survivre quelques jours de plus....


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> arrgh...
> 
> ...
> On ne sait jamais ce qu'on peut devenir face à ce genre de catastrophe et dans quel extrême on peut tomber, malheureusement..alors autant laisser les comparaisons vaines


 
malheureusement pour eux, je crois que ces "pillards" étaient déjà tombés dans l'extrême (au moins en terme de pauvreté), bien avant l'arrivée de cet ouragan.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Pour Rezba : l'attachement historique oui, on a l'impression que ça leur manque parfois... ce que je me dis en me baladant dans les vieilles pierres parisiennes... Pour ma part [hors polémique encore une fois] il y a longtemps que je rêve de voir Bagdad, son musée archéologique, les ruines de Babylone, les bases anciennes de la civilisation, les lieux où l'homme est passé de la cueillette à la culture, des huttes aux palais, où est née l'écriture. L'Orient fécond en plein désert, les couches de civilisations différentes auxquelles sont liées nos racines européennes. Un voyage qui attendra, longtemps sans doute.

Pour Sonny : l'inéluctable, l'imprévisible, tout à fait d'accord. Par contre les services de secours et l'armée aux USA - à l'inverse des plagistes thaïlandais et plus encore que les équipes japonaises - possèdent des milliers d'hélico, des milliers d'autobus et de camions, d'avions, des dizaines de milliers de secouristes, des centaines de tonnes de médicaments, des centaines de milliers de militaires, et TROIS JOURS APRES la cata on a l'impression que c'est encore le bin's. L'ampleur de la cata explique-t-elle tout ?

Pour JPTK, eh mais tu crois pas vraiment que nous/vous/ils sont plus ou moins sauvages que les autres ? Le Heysel c'était pas au Mali... le Vel d'Hiv c'était pas en Birmanie... Verdun c'était pas au Pérou... juste pour prendre trois exemples au hasard du XXème siècle. La civilisation intégrée, densifiée, industrialisée, a les catastrophes à son échelle, la sauvagerie barbare qui sommeille en chacun de nous est toujours là prête à bondir. Depuis le néolithique et les premiers paysans sédentarisés près de Bassorah, la couche de civilisation reste fine, très très fine... protégez-là, elle se craquèle vite !


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> les services de secours et l'armée aux USA possèdent des milliers d'hélico, des milliers d'autobus et de camions, d'avions, des dizaines de milliers de secouristes, des centaines de tonnes de médicaments, des centaines de milliers de militaires



Et un seul cerveau (et lequel) pour gérer tout ça. C'est bien trop pour un seul homme, voyons...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

moi ce qui me fout la diarrhée, et indépendament de new-orleans, c'est que les constructions dans les sites dangereux va continuer...

la prochaine ville à 40 mètres sous le niveau marins ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui me fout la diarrhée, et indépendament de new-orleans, c'est que les constructions dans les sites dangereux va continuer...
> 
> la prochaine ville à 40 mètres sous le niveau marins ?


 
Pour ce qui concerne la Nle Orleans, le Quartier français est situé au-DESSUS du niveau de la mer.

Comme quoi y'en a qui sont moins c... que d'autres!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

bah c'est pas tant le niveau, c'est de l'assumer avec des digues correctes, pasque là je suis dubitatif pour une région coutumière de ce genre de spirale...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

Quoique certains veulent nous faire croire, nous vivons tous dans le même monde et sur la même planète. Certes, en tant que bons occidentaux, nous vivons dans notre bulle, qui parfois a des fuites. On peut ainsi voir «au-dehors». Les catastrophes naturelles de grande ampleur ne sont pas l'apanage des pays pauvres ou dit pudiquement en voie de développement. L'être humain a la mémoire courte et voit rarement au-delà de son siècle.

Des catastrophes il y en a eu, des bien pire. Et il y en aura de plus monstrueuses encore (cf. Naples et le Vésuve, Big One en Californie, etc., ou des plus fantaisistes).

Maintenant, à titre strictement personnel, n'aurait-on pas pu prendre un peu plus les devants de cette catastrophe non pas soudaine, mais annoncée plusieurs jours à l'avance, en organisant véritablement une évacuation à grande échelle. Là, on a juste demandé aux gens de partir...

Quand aux pillages, je ne sais pas comment d'autres populations auraient réagis. Tant qu'on a pas vécu la chose, difficile de faire des projections. Je viens juste d'apprendre que l'armée a reçu l'ordre de tirer et de tuer les pillards.


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est imbécile de considérer qu'un pays (quel qu'il soit) est mal préparé à  gérer une catastrophe de cette ampleur.
> 
> Personne n'est préparé à celà...



Je viens de lire le thread ce matin d'un trait.

Je ne voudrai pas ajouter à la polémique mais 2 commentaires (info ?)

Les digues étaient faites pour résister à un Ouragan de force 3 et pas 4 et que les crédits de renforcement avaient été refusés

40% de la garde nationale est en Irak avec ses moyens de Jeeps étanches, hélico ... qui font gravement défaut et que le Bordel en cas d'un éventuel cyclone cet été avait été prévu

Très bons papiers dans Libé ce matin dont celui-ci et celui-là 

Je pense que ça s'était passé à Nice ou  à Barcelone, cela aurait été pareil (pillage et impréparation des secours) sans imaginer la même chose à Bombay, Shangai, ou Buenos Aires ...

Ceci dit l'attitude de GWB est comme d'habitude en dessous de tout et ceux qui ont trinqué ne sont comme d'habitude pas les plus privilégiés.

La seule chose que je regrette est que le mouvement de solidarité et de sympathie n'ai pas la même ampleur que pour le Tsunami. Il y a aussi là des centaines de milliers de personnes qui ont tout perdu sans espoir de dédommagement et qui vont rester dans une situation précaire et misérable pendant des mois. Ils ne sont pas responsables de l'éventuelle incurie ou imprévoyance de leurs dirigeants


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Je viens d'entendre que Bush avait finalement accepté l'aide étrangère... mieux vaut tard que jamais, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> .......Pour JPTK, eh mais tu crois pas vraiment que nous/vous/ils sont plus ou moins sauvages que les autres ? Le Heysel c'était pas au Mali... le Vel d'Hiv c'était pas en Birmanie... Verdun c'était pas au Pérou... juste pour prendre trois exemples au hasard du XXème siècle. La civilisation intégrée, densifiée, industrialisée, a les catastrophes à son échelle, la sauvagerie barbare qui sommeille en chacun de nous est toujours là prête à bondir. Depuis le néolithique et les premiers paysans sédentarisés près de Bassorah, la couche de civilisation reste fine, très très fine... protégez-là, elle se craquèle vite !


Il ne me semble pas qu'il faille systématiser, mais au contraire essayer, de scruter plus finement à la lumière de ce type d'évènements ce qui est de la part de "la _sauvagerie barbare qui sommeille en chacun de nous est toujours là prête à bondir_ " et ce qui est  de la part de ce qui nous est inculqué.
Lors du tsunami, il ne me semble pas avoir entendu parler de scènes de pillage et de violence, lors des attentats de Londres, les témoignages rapportés indique qu'il n'y pas eu de scène de panique, mais au contraire, que les gens se sont entraidés. Même chose lors du tremblement de terre de Kobé.
Donc, il y a aussi le fait de tout un système, qui inculque dès l'enfance l'individualisme forcené, le "pousse-toi que je m'y mette" et qui se révèle lors de ce type de situation.
L'inné, l'acqui, vaste débat


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

ce matin je ne sais pas si j'ai bien entendu , entre autre blablatage , ce que   france info me livre chaque matin pour me reveiller : bush va dans la journée sur le lieu de la catastrophe et pour calmer le pillage et autres violences ils on prevu d'y ajouter  45 policier 

45 policier pour proteger bush ou pour essayer de retrouver une calme relative dans ce cahos ?   

un aide humanitaire immense est en train de se mettre en route :
merci a eux


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav, il a envoyé 300 soldats fraichement rentré d'irak aussi avec ordre de tirer/tuer les pillards comme l'a dit webo, ben j'aimerais pas être un pillards c'est sur...


----------



## rennesman (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas l'habitude d'intervenir dans les forums d'expression mais la je dois dire que mon sang bout face a la grasse médiocrité des propos tenus ici par certains.
Les états unis viennent de se prendre le cyclone du siecle sur la tronche et vous trouvez quoi a dire, vous les donneurs de lecons anti-individualistes et donc forcément altruistes et enclins a la sollicitude et la compassion , vous trouvez quoi a redire ? : Quelle bande de cons ces ricains!...leur systeme économique (et le tien, ducon?); leurs valeurs...blablabla
bref y'a des pillards qui sévissent la bas, et combien au total?... au pro rata de la population locale?
zéro virgule quatre pour cent? et bien sur, c'est tous les états unis, leur systeme et compagnie qui induit ça ...ils n'en sont pas victimes, il sont les coupables de leur propre deveine , en gros...et blablabla.
Bien sur, ca n'arriverait pas en France
la région parisienne innondée, bertrand delanoé sur son cayak pour veiller sur la place vendome, on aurait pas assisté à de telles scenes.
bref, je vous trouve navrants.
la bas y'a une bande de pillards , ici y'a une bande de vautours.
je sais pas qui vaut le plus cher.


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour JPTK, eh mais tu crois pas vraiment que nous/vous/ils sont plus ou moins sauvages que les autres ? Le Heysel c'était pas au Mali... le Vel d'Hiv c'était pas en Birmanie... Verdun c'était pas au Pérou... juste pour prendre trois exemples au hasard du XXème siècle. La civilisation intégrée, densifiée, industrialisée, a les catastrophes à son échelle, la sauvagerie barbare qui sommeille en chacun de nous est toujours là prête à bondir. Depuis le néolithique et les premiers paysans sédentarisés près de Bassorah, la couche de civilisation reste fine, très très fine... protégez-là, elle se craquèle vite !



Sans blague ?
Je sais pas pourquoi tu me dis ça, t'as du lire mes propos à l'arrache, moi ce que je disais, Rezba le résume en partie ici :



> Les pillages ne m'étonnent pas. Ils étonnent "l'Amérique", comme on dit dans les médias. Et c'est peut-être ce qui m'étonne le plus, justement. D'autant que les médias américains lus hier (New York Times, CNN, etc) faisaient leur une sur la réaction sécuritaire (ainsi, le New York Times montrait en photo de Une un propriétaire de garage, l'arme au poing, surveillant l'entrée de sa boutique), plutôt que sur le drame humanitaire. Comme si cet ouragan révelait aux américains leur propre misère.
> Mais très franchement, mon indignation d'hier était plus liée au fait que depuis des années, d'innombrables rapports scientifiques prédisent ce scénario catastrophique, comme on prédit le pire pour le jour où le Vésuve rentrera de nouveau en éruption autour de Naples, et que personne ne fait rien, parce que même dans un pays très riche, l'heure n'est plus du tout à l'investissement durable, mais à l'équilibre budgétaire public.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> la bas y'a une bande de pillards , ici y'a une bande de vautours.
> je sais pas qui vaut le plus cher.



Et ici un troll.

Tu peux etre en désaccord avec ce qui es dit, tu peux mettre tout le monde dans le meme panier si ca te chante, si tu crois que ton avis est différent, donc meilleur que celui des autres, vas y, si ca peut te faire du bien à ton estime de soi qu'elle est à toi.
par contre ce que je n'admet pas, c'est que tu pousses la porte du bar, et insulte tout le monde comme çà ("et toi ducon ?") Tu n'as pas l'habitude d'intervenir ? Ca se voit, alors retient toi, sinon tu resteras pas 2 sec de plus dans le saloon ...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> t'as du lire mes propos à l'arrache



   Oui  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> par contre ce que je n'admet pas, c'est que tu pousses la porte du bar, et insulte tout le monde



Bien dit tiens. 

Toutes les opinions sont recevables mais aucunes avant celle de rennesman n'insultait les autres participants. Il y a ceux qui sont pour, ceux qui sont contre, ceux qui sont modérés mais personne n'est indifférent à cette catastrophe. 

Ce que je retient, c'est que tout le monde se désole de cette situation même si certains pensent, peut être à juste titre, que les USA ne sont pas au top sur ce coup la. C'est leur opinion, et c'est la base même d'un débat, que les gens n'aient pas tous la même vision des choses.

Par contre, je trouve dommage que MacGen ai supprimé les commentaire sur la News relative a la croix Rouge sur l'iTms. Même si toutes les premières réactions étaient loin d'être modérées, une fermeture ou un déplacement des réactions auraient été plus cool car aucun hors sujet n'était a déploré.


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Les états unis viennent de se prendre le cyclone du siecle sur la tronche



Hélas, rien ne dit que ce soit le cyclone du siècle : il est bien jeune, ce siècle. J'ai quand même à cette occasion réentendu parler du cyclone du bangladesh dans les années 70. Ça m'avait un peu énervé d'en entendre aussi peu parler lors du tsunami : à l'époque, il avait fait au minimum 300 000 morts mais il a été bien vite oublié (la France et l'Europe avaient un projet de digues sur des dizaines d'années, je ne sais plus où ça en est). À l'époque on médiatisait un peu moins, surtout il n'y avait pas là-bas alors des touristes avec camescope comme pour le tsunami ou la technologie américaine pour montrer le tout.

On oublie vite les catastrophes, c'est une constante. Si on fait un sondage dans la rue, qui se rappellera du tremblement de terre en Chine, en 76 je crois avec sans doute plus de 500 000 morts (la Chine n'était pas très ouverte à l'époque, pour parler par euphémismes). Et il ne serait pas difficile de multiplier les exemples.

Espérons que, au moins en ce qui concerne les vies humaines, on pourra sortir rapidement d'une situation dramatique. Pour le matériel, on verra plus tard.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

l'éternel problème des news...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Même si toutes les premières réactions étaient loin d'être modérées, une fermeture ou un déplacement des réactions auraient été plus cool car aucun hors sujet n'était a déploré.



Sans trop m'avancer (je ne suis pas admin), c'est je crois bien parce qu'elles ne sont pas modérées ces réactions (dans le sens soumises à modération par des personnes qui en ont la tâche), que les administrateurs ont pris préventivement cette décision. L'éternel probleme des news comme dit SM. Ca peut déraper assez vite.
Déjà qu'ici, dans ce sujet on a déployé une panoplie de gadgets et de caméras de surveillance, et pourtant rien n'est sur, ca peut péter à tout moment :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sans trop m'avancer (je ne suis pas admin), c'est je crois bien parce qu'elles ne sont pas modérées ces réactions (dans le sens soumises à modération par des personnes qui en ont la tâche), que les administrateurs ont pris préventivement cette décision. L'éternel probleme des news comme dit SM. Ca peut déraper assez vite.
> Déjà qu'ici, dans ce sujet on a déployé une apnoplie de gadgets et de caméras de surveillance, et pourtant rien n'est sur, ca peut péter à tout moment :casse:



Oui, pour confirmer les propos de Finn et ainsi fermer la parenthèse. Les news ne sont pas sur la même base que les forums. Les réactions aux news ne sont pas modérées au sens où on l'entend ici, comme le souligne Finn (équipe de modérateurs, outils à dispositions, etc.). 

Ce sont les administrateurs qui, s'ils tombent sur des propos qu'ils jugent déplacés, vulgaires, etc., décident de supprimer les réactions postant problèmes, et si cela n'a pas d'effet, de ne plus permettre de répondre à une news.

Pour terminer, il n'est techniquement pas possible de rapatrier les réactions aux news, ici (bases différentes).


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'ici, dans ce sujet on a déployé une panoplie de gadgets et de caméras de surveillance, et pourtant rien n'est sur, ca peut péter à tout moment :casse:



Sans vouloir déjouer votre dispositif de sécurité ni contourner les barrières anti-trolls, je viens de lire une news de yahoo qui alimente la discussion sur la réaction au désastre (ce n'est pas la seule mais elle est significative de ce que pensent des gens là-bas qui n'ont pas à se poser la question de l'anti-américanisme). Tout n'est pas simple et ça semble quand même, encore aujourd'hui, un beau merdier pour la population.
  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour terminer, il n'est techniquement pas possible de rapatrier les réactions aux news, ici (bases différentes).



OK. je comprend le problème technique. Merci d'avoir répondu à mon interrogation.

J'aurais quand même préféré une clôture du sujet plutôt qu'une "censure" par effacement car certains propos étaient, selon mon point de vue, très intéressant même si il était assez revendicatifs.

Sinon, je comprend les propos du maire de la ville car moi aussi j'ai un peu l'impression qu'as New York les dirigeant ne mesure pas l'étendu des dégâts réels. pourtant, ils ont la même TV que nous je pense, et des conseillers qui doivent bien la regarder pour eux.


----------



## rennesman (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et ici un troll.
> 
> par contre ce que je n'admet pas, c'est que tu pousses la porte du bar, et insulte tout le monde comme çà ("et toi ducon ?") Tu n'as pas l'habitude d'intervenir ? Ca se voit, alors retient toi, sinon tu resteras pas 2 sec de plus dans le saloon ...



'...leur systeme économique (et le tien, ducon?)'; voila ce que j'ai dit.
alors ok, je m'excuse platement si ce 'ducon' qui était plutot 'ironique, sarcastique et pas du tout ad-hominem a blessé ou heurté la sensibilité de quelqu'un.
Du reste, c'est ça que tu apelles 'insulter tout le monde'? je trouve ca un peu faiblard moi perso.
mais bref , passons, mettons que tu aies raison.
ça serait bien que tu appliques cette mesure et cette pondération non pas seulement a ceux qui disent des grossieretés  dans les mots mais aussi a ceux qui disent des grossieretés avec leur idées.
ET peut etre au risque de te déplaire, pour moi, y aller de sa petite complainte anti-américaine en cette circonstance de catastrophe naturelle, je trouvais que çétait déplacé, malsain, hors de propos et plus insultant que le pire des jurons.
Inutile de m'envoyer un mp pour me dire en me parlant comme a un chien que si je suis pas content tu vas me foutre dehors'- je cite.C'est du plus mauvais effet pour quelqu'un qui prétend par ailleurs me chapitrer pour un oubli circonstanciel de courtoisie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> '...leur systeme économique (et le tien, ducon?)'; voila ce que j'ai dit.
> alors ok, je m'excuse platement si ce 'ducon' qui était plutot 'ironique, sarcastique et pas du tout ad-hominem a blessé ou heurté la sensibilité de quelqu'un.
> Du reste, c'est ça que tu apelles 'insulter tout le monde'? je trouve ca un peu faiblard moi perso.
> mais bref , passons, mettons que tu aies raison.
> ...




Ca me semble un peu facile comme attitude de s'excuser après coup en minimisant le plus possible tes actes, et en tentant une quelquonque décridibilisation.
Par ailleurs, le contenu d'un mp a comme particularité d'être privé. Si tu souhaites me répondre, fais le par ce biai, non par celui du forum. Divulger le contenu d'un message privé, ce n'est pas dans les moeurs des forums MacG. Ce d'autant plus que lorsqu'on cite, on prend la peine de ne pas déformer les propos....  Tout le monde appréciera.

Occupe toi de tes fesses dans un premier temps. Tu es très mal placé pour me faire une leçon de modération.
Ton post était une insulte pour les participants à cette conversation, je le réitère. 
Tu trouves celà surement faiblard, mais ca me suffit allègrement pour mettre ton pseudo dans le même caveau que derennes ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

*Je répète : si tu as quelque chose à me dire rennesman, c'est par mp que ca se passe. J'ai été clair. Les règles sont claires. 

Cette discussion reprend son cours normal.*


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, rien ne dit que ce soit le cyclone du siècle : il est bien jeune, ce siècle. J'ai quand même à cette occasion réentendu parler du cyclone du bangladesh dans les années 70. Ça m'avait un peu énervé d'en entendre aussi peu parler lors du tsunami : à l'époque, il avait fait au minimum 300 000 morts mais il a été bien vite oublié (la France et l'Europe avaient un projet de digues sur des dizaines d'années, je ne sais plus où ça en est). À l'époque on médiatisait un peu moins, surtout il n'y avait pas là-bas alors des touristes avec camescope comme pour le tsunami ou la technologie américaine pour montrer le tout.



ET...
qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de commerce à faire avec le Bangladesh...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Et puis au bout d'un moment, au bengladesh on se demande s'ils font pas exprés...

Je sais, c'est nase...

Je sais...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis au bout d'un moment, au bengladesh on se demande s'ils font pas exprés...
> 
> Je sais, c'est nase...
> 
> Je sais...


 non non, j'trouve pas, t'as été bien, là, moi j'dis...


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis au bout d'un moment, au bengladesh on se demande s'ils font pas exprés...
> 
> Je sais, c'est nase...
> 
> Je sais...


je te sens bien las, mon garçon


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Tu peux pas savoir les boules vertes que ça m'a valu...

Comme quoi tu vois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

ces gens qui boulent pour un oui pour un non...

j'te jure...


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas savoir les boules vertes que ça m'a valu...
> 
> Comme quoi tu vois...


Avec toi, ça ne relève plus du fond, mais de la forme, ou alors, dans ce cas précis, une vision, comment dire, convergente (stop ! dit le comité de défense contre les jeux de mots faciles)


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ces gens qui boulent pour un oui pour un non...
> 
> j'te jure...



Oui ce système du boulage est contestable, il pousse à la faute...


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui ce système du boulage est contestable, il pousse à la faute...



Parce qu'il faut te pousser maintenant ?    t'as des rhumatismes, Sonny ?    

(PS. Pour ma part, je ne boule jamais, j'ai trop d'états d'âme pour  décider qui bouler ou ne pas bouler   et puis bon, les bons points, j'ai un peu passé l'âge  )


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faut te pousser maintenant ?    t'as des rhumatismes, Sonny ?
> 
> (PS. Pour ma part, je ne boule jamais, j'ai trop d'états d'âme pour  décider qui bouler ou ne pas bouler   et puis bon, les bons points, j'ai un peu passé l'âge  )



T'as peut être passé l'âge mais en tous cas t'as bien reçu


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ....... et puis bon, les bons points, j'ai un peu passé l'âge  )


Rhââââââââlala, c'est pas une question d'âge, mais de motivation, et, sur ce coup à, j'te sens pas motivé !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faut te pousser maintenant ?    t'as des rhumatismes, Sonny ?
> 
> (PS. Pour ma part, je ne boule jamais, j'ai trop d'états d'âme pour  décider qui bouler ou ne pas bouler   et puis bon, les bons points, j'ai un peu passé l'âge  )



Oui je m'attendais à ce genre de réaction, moi quand y en avait pas, je faisais sans, maintenant qu'il y a ça, je fais avec.

Fin de ma reflexion sur le sujet, pas de raison d'aller trop loin dans l'analyse...


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

Pour revenir au sujet, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si aux US ou dans certains états des US (en particulier évidemment, les états touchés en ce moment), il y a des choses qui ressemblent au plan ORSEC en France. En d'autres termes, est-ce que quelqu'un a des références sur l'organisation des secours en cas de gros accident ou de catastrophe.

Vu ce qu'on entend, l'organisation n'a pas l'air parfaite mais comme on n'a des infos que très partielles sur le problème, ça pourrait déjà donner une idée si c'est uniquement lié à l'ampleur de la catastrophe ou si ça tient aussi à une vision différente des choses (en termes de prévisions).

Au moins, on aurait des éléments pour que les opinions divergentes puissent se tirer les cheveux en connaissance de cause.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet



'fectivment vaut mieux, sinon... aïe aïe aïe...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si aux US ou dans certains états des US (en particulier évidemment, les états touchés en ce moment), il y a des choses qui ressemblent au plan ORSEC en France. En d'autres termes, est-ce que quelqu'un a des références sur l'organisation des secours en cas de gros accident ou de catastrophe.
> 
> Vu ce qu'on entend, l'organisation n'a pas l'air parfaite mais comme on n'a des infos que très partielles sur le problème, ça pourrait déjà donner une idée si c'est uniquement lié à l'ampleur de la catastrophe ou si ça tient aussi à une vision différente des choses (en termes de prévisions).
> 
> Au moins, on aurait des éléments pour que les opinions divergentes puissent se tirer les cheveux en connaissance de cause.



Tu peux commencer ta recherche par là
En particulier ceci

Cela étant, l'ampleur de la catastrophe a dépassé de beaucoup les prévisions. Pourquoi comment, je ne sais pas. 
Le fait est que vu comme la ville est inondée, l'acheminement des secours est forcément ralenti, avec en plus des effectifs de la garde nationale réduits, ça n'aide pas


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Irais-je un jour à la Nouvelle-Orléans ?*



Si tu arrêtes de faire des tunnels dans le sable, peut être...


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Septembre 2005)

Je sais pas si ca a été dit.
Ya deja pas de retraite aux USA alors les assurances ORSEC etc... pensez donc 
Enfin bon moi je voulais aller en Louisiane mais pour cette anée c'est rapé.


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ya deja pas de retraite aux USA...



Pourtant une retraite des militaires en Irak serait la bienvenue...:mouais:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant une retraite des militaires en Irak serait la bienvenue...:mouais:



Ah ça faisait longtemps... C'est pas le sujet, y'a déjà eu du recadrage, pas la peine de profiter de la fin de la star ac pour pourrir le thread... D'ailleurs la starac t'inspirait plus, je trouve


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant une retraite des militaires en Irak serait la bienvenue...:mouais:



 , un replis stratégique serait plutot envisageable ^^


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça faisait longtemps... C'est pas le sujet, y'a déjà eu du recadrage, pas la peine de profiter de la fin de la star ac pour pourrir le thread... D'ailleurs la starac t'inspirait plus, je trouve



Bah tu vois, pour moi c'est le sujet.... Après nous avoir montré a tous "une splendide organisation militaire" à l'autre bout de la terre, ils sont pas foutus d'organiser des secours chez eux...

A moins que la nouvelle Orleans soit un pays indépendant des Etats "Unis" d'Amérique ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

dans cette histoire, ce qui m'impressionne le plus, comme beaucoup d'entre nous d'ailleurs, 
c'est la reaction des habitant de la Nouvelle-Orleans....
car effectivement, ce cyclone fut terrible.....
mais l'année derniere quand dans les caraibes, l'ile de Tortuga a carrement disparu des captures satellites pendant pres d'une semaine...
il y a eu tout autant de mort....mais pas cette terrible reaction de pillages,viols,meurtres.....
les habitant de ces regions (comme de Cuba d'ailleurs) seraient-ils "habitué"....moins violent....ou tout simplement.....enfin, je sais pas.....
mais cette catastrophe qui est une des pires que les US est connu, n'est pas la pire du genre dans le monde, et pourtant, elle est surement celle dont les reactions des sinistrés sont les plus terribles....

(alors je ne suis pas psychologue, et je me fis aux nouvelles transmises par les media....donc....)


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois, pour moi c'est le sujet.... Après nous avoir montré a tous "une splendide organisation militaire" à l'autre bout de la terre, ils sont pas foutus d'organiser des secours chez eux...
> 
> A moins que la nouvelle Orleans soit un pays indépendant des Etats "Unis" d'Amérique ?



Vas y, tire sur l'ambulance... Ca sera sans moi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois, pour moi c'est le sujet.... Après nous avoir montré a tous "une splendide organisation militaire" à l'autre bout de la terre, ils sont pas foutus d'organiser des secours chez eux...
> 
> A moins que la nouvelle Orleans soit un pays indépendant des Etats "Unis" d'Amérique ?



on avait bien compris, mais tu plonges tete la premiere dans la polemique....


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on avait bien compris, mais tu plonges tete la premiere dans la polemique....



Non pas de polémique, en fait c'est juste que je ne suis pas étonné par ce qu'il se passe la bas.
ça fait longtemps maintenant que les horreurs des Etats Unis ne m'étonnent plus.


EDIT : Malheureusement....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

tiens, je viens de voir un sociologue (me souvient plus quelle chaine...)
qui avait deja prevu cette reaction (face a l'adversité de la situation) en debut 2004...
il y voyait là, une etape, permettant de modifier (et il n'y voyait que ce moyen) la morale et la logique de pensée.....dans ce pays.....

a suivre.....


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux commencer ta recherche par là
> En particulier ceci
> 
> Cela étant, l'ampleur de la catastrophe a dépassé de beaucoup les prévisions. Pourquoi comment, je ne sais pas.
> Le fait est que vu comme la ville est inondée, l'acheminement des secours est forcément ralenti, avec en plus des effectifs de la garde nationale réduits, ça n'aide pas




Merci


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois, pour moi c'est le sujet.... Après nous avoir montré a tous "une splendide organisation militaire" à l'autre bout de la terre, ils sont pas foutus d'organiser des secours chez eux...
> 
> A moins que la nouvelle Orleans soit un pays indépendant des Etats "Unis" d'Amérique ?


je suis incapable de faire mes comptes mais je tien ceux de l'asso avec précision.

il est toujours plus facile de faire des choses comme ça chez les autres la il sont un poil tous perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A moins que la nouvelle Orleans soit un pays indépendant des Etats "Unis" d'Amérique ?


 
En fait, je crois que les americains (dans leur quotidien, je ne parle pas specialement de cette catastrophe) n'attendent pas que l'Etat les aide... "Aide toi toi meme, et dieu t'aiderat" !
je veux dire par exemple, si le port d'arme a feu est autorisé par leur consitution... c'est qu'ils n'attendent pas que L'etat puissent assurer entierement leur securité... (sans rentrer dans le pour et le contre du port d'une arme, c'est un autre debat).
En bref, "c'est une autre culture"  ... heu, c'est une autre mentalité... d'ou peut etre le temps passé, avant qu'un diospositif de secour soit mis en place...

Ceci dit, Bush est peut etre un con, et peut etre aussi n'a t'il pas d'interet a se bouger le cul pour une catastrophe naturel... il ne mobiliserat pas les foules dans de grand mouvement patriotique, ou il faut defendre les USA face aux mals, et blablabla... d'ou peut etre aussi le temps passé, avant qu'un dispositif de secour soit mis en place...


----------



## FANREM (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Je me fie aux nouvelles transmises par les medias....donc....)



Ne pas prendre au pied de la lettre et consommer avec moderation


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu vois, pour moi c'est le sujet.... Après nous avoir montré a tous "une splendide organisation militaire" à l'autre bout de la terre, ils sont pas foutus d'organiser des secours chez eux...




il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont des états unis! en gros ils ont chacun leurs dispositifs de secours et leurs plans d'évacuation... chaque état gère celà tout seul. L'état fédéral ne gère pas ce genre de chose. du coup leurs secours sont inopérents et pour que l'état prenne le relais ben ça prend du temps!

c'est comme si la france n'avait plus de pompiers oppérationnels, ni d'armée et qu'on fasse appel à l'europe... l'aide arrivereait plus ou moins vite!

petit rappel en france, hiver 1999 des villages sont restés pendant plus de 15 jours sans secours (elecrticité ou autre) apres la tempete, le temps que on daigne s'occuper d'eux!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme si la france n'avait plus de pompiers oppérationnels, ni d'armée et qu'on fasse appel à l'europe... l'aide arrivereait plus ou moins vite!



Ca a été le cas au Portugal cette année, les renforts des autres pays sont arrivé assez tard. Les autorités portugaises ont mis du temps à demander de l'aide. Il faudrait que cette aide "intra européenne" se mette en place d'office.

(en passant, bravo à la France qui a le plus aidé la-bas, ça a été très très apprécié.   pour ceux qui ne le saurait pas, la famille de ma compagne est au Portugal, ils n'ont pas été touché directement.)


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans cette histoire, ce qui m'impressionne le plus, comme beaucoup d'entre nous d'ailleurs,
> c'est la reaction des habitant de la Nouvelle-Orleans....
> car effectivement, ce cyclone fut terrible.....
> mais l'année derniere quand dans les caraibes, l'ile de Tortuga a carrement disparu des captures satellites pendant pres d'une semaine...
> il y a eu tout autant de mort....mais pas cette terrible reaction de pillages,viols,meurtres.....




Imagine une catastrophe dans des quartiers chaud de France ou d'ailleurs, ça serait pareil.  
Comme c'est à la Nouvelle-Orléans qu'ils ont beaucoup de problème de gang, d'insécurité, de pauvreté, il n'est pas étonnant qu'on voit des choses aussi dramatique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et ces pillages ? Comment une population peut-elle être plus sauvage dans cette grande démocratie que dans des pays pauvres ?



Peut-être que "pays pauvre" ne veut rien dire ? ... Peut-être (sûrement, même) qu'être pauvre dans un pays "riche", c'est pire que l'être dans un pays pauvre ? Peut-être que crever de faim au milieu de ceux qui partagent cet état, ça fait moins mal que crever de faim en regardant les autres se goberger ? Peut-être que si 90% de la richesse du pays le plus riche de la planète n'était pas concentrée entre les mains de 10% de sa population, ses 20% les plus pauvres seraient moins agressifs ? Peut-être que si, dans ce pays, comme dans d'autres, d'ailleurs, la seule chose qu'on fait pour les pauvres, ce n'était pas de leur fournir un bâillon pour qu'ils crèvent en silence, sans déranger les nantis, alors, peut-être que le mot "civilisation" aurait encore une signification pour eux ?  :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que "pays pauvre" ne veut rien dire ? ... Peut-être (sûrement, même) qu'être pauvre dans un pays "riche", c'est pire que l'être dans un pays pauvre ? Peut-être que crever de faim au milieu de ceux qui partagent cet état, ça fait moins mal que crever de faim en regardant les autres se goberger ? Peut-être que si 90% de la richesse du pays le plus riche de la planète n'était pas concentrée entre les mains de 10% de sa population, ses 20% les plus pauvres seraient moins agressifs ? Peut-être que si, dans ce pays, comme dans d'autres, d'ailleurs, la seule chose qu'on fait pour les pauvres, ce n'était pas de leur fournir un bâillon pour qu'ils crèvent en silence, sans déranger les nantis, alors, peut-être que le mot "civilisation" aurait encore une signification pour eux ?  :mouais:



Oui.
Utopie ? "les utopistes d'hier ont fait le monde d'aujourd'hui" répétait mon grand-père... Au boulot !!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Utopie ? "les utopistes d'hier ont fait le monde d'aujourd'hui"


 
Bah ils auraient mieux fait de rester couché..


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Imagine une catastrophe dans des quartiers chaud de France ou d'ailleurs, ça serait pareil.
> Comme c'est à la Nouvelle-Orléans qu'ils ont beaucoup de problème de gang, d'insécurité, de pauvreté, il n'est pas étonnant qu'on voit des choses aussi dramatique.



oui, mais pas plus que dans les caraibes......
surtout en matiere de pauvreté.....
et je parle pas de cuba....





@FanRem, oui, je m'en mefie....mais actuellement, je n'ai pas d'autre moyen d'information....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

A propos de pauvreté, je sais pas si ça a déja été dit ici mais j'en entendu hier soir au infos qu'a New Orleans 30 % de la population vit (vivait) sous le seuil de pauvreté...


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A propos de pauvreté, je sais pas si ça a déja été dit ici mais j'en entendu hier soir au infos qu'a New Orleans 30 % de la population vit (vivait) sous le seuil de pauvreté...


Oui en effet, ce sont les stats; ils y en a d'autres qui disent aussi que les responsables locaux, savaient le mauvais état des digues...mais pas d'argent, a priori...
Le congrès américain vote des milliards pour l'Irak, mais une digue qui protège 1,2M de personnes...bof...va savoir Charles.
Souvenez vous, en début de thread, j'ai évoqué mon sentiment par rapport à l'état des digues...confirmé par la radio ce matin.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet, ce sont les stats; ils y en a d'autres qui disent aussi que les responsables locaux, savaient le mauvais état des digues...mais pas d'argent, a priori...


 
C'est clair!
Hier soir dans le journal télé de France 2 (ou 3) ils ont passé un court extrait d'une émission que j'avais vu il y a quelques semaines. Il me semble que c'etait des racines et des ailes spécial Louisiane. Un type (météorologue) dont l'interview datait d'avril 2004 disait que l'etat des digues etait catastrophique mais qu'il n'y avait pas de crédit et que comme d'habitude il faudrait surement attendre une catastrophe majeure pour que ça bouge.. Bah voilà...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Le congrès américain vote des milliards pour l'Irak, mais une digue qui protège 1,2M de personnes...bof...



Tu veux dire 1,2M de noirs et de cajuns...


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait surement attendre une catastrophe majeure pour que ça bouge.. Bah voilà...



J'ai peur des bilans "définitifs" qui seront diffusés d'ici quelques jours.....le world trade center à coté, ce sera Peanuts....


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> et que comme d'habitude il faudrait surement attendre une catastrophe majeure pour que ça bouge.. Bah voilà...



Ah ça on peut pas dire que ça a pas bougé...   
Hein ? que je sors ? ah ben oui j'y vais...  :mouais: 

PS : sur les news Yahoo ils parlent de ça depuis 2-3 jours ça a l'air d'être quand même beaucoup plus que des rumeurs partisanes tout ça (le laisser-aller, l'absence de prévention, l'insuffisance des secours... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

tiens, meme bush avoue que les secours ont ete minable..........
héhéhé.....meme Fidel leur a proposé des secours....


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....meme Fidel leur a proposé des secours....


je connais pas la réponse de bush....mais le Fidel doit se friser la moustache un peu, loin de moi à penser quoi que ce soit....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas la réponse de bush....mais le Fidel doit se friser la moustache un peu, loin de moi à penser quoi que ce soit....



qu'est-ce tu veux qu'il reeponde.....il est comme un c**...
il ne peux se permettre de refuser vu la situation (mais je pense qu'il va le faire...)
et si il accepte voilà l'image du pouvoir americain face au dernier petit pays coco....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé.....meme Fidel leur a proposé des secours....



Ouais enfin bon, ça a mon avis c'est quand meme de la provoc' facile et plutot de mauvais gout..

Tiens a propos de ce que je disais tout a l'heure au sujet des digues

Et pour répondre au titre de ce thread: c'est pas sur...


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pour répondre au titre de ce thread: c'est pas sur...



Pourtant Bush a promis que la grande ville de la Nouvelle-Orléans allait renaître de ses cendres !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

Ça va encore être de vôt' faute...  



> (...) Une grande partie de la ville, fondée en 1718 par des Français, est en effet située sous le niveau de la mer, coincée entre le Mississippi, proche de son  embouchure, et le Lac Pontchartrain. (...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant Bush a promis que la grande ville de la Nouvelle-Orléans allait renaître de ses cendres !



tiens, Bebert, ça faisait un bail.....




			
				JpMiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens a propos de ce que je disais tout a l'heure au sujet des digues



justement, j'en parlais hier de la remarque sur le changement des mentalités.....
merci pour le liens.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça va encore être de vôt' faute...



forcement, des qu'il pleut là-bas, c'est de notre faute.....en tout cas, on a bien fait de leur laisser....
mais c'est surtout les anglais qui vont nous remercier d'avoir aidé les Us a obtenir leur independance....sinon c'etait 10000 anglais qui seraient mort...


----------



## macxe (3 Septembre 2005)

Il a refusé je ne sais combien de fois les accords de Kyoto, pour lutter contre le rechauffement de la planète, trop cher pour le pays de l'oncle Sam.

Résultat, le cyclone est très meurtrier, avec des digues qui rappelons le n'étaient même plus tenues en état depuis quelques années, on dira, ça n'arrive qu'aux autres.

Parce que je jais vous dire cher ami, pour l'aide, non il n'y a pas beaucoup de matériel, Mr George a supprimé les budgets de transports, trop cher, voyons.

Et dites vous bien que ce n'est que le début des catastrophes naturelles.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Et dites vous bien que ce n'est que le début des catastrophes naturelles.



Ta remarque est plutôt déplacée, en regard des catastrophes passées et des victimes qu'elles ont engendrées, il y a des années, des siècles... L'être humain a une bien courte mémoire décidément.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'être humain a une bien courte mémoire...





ne généralise pas quand meme.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Et dites vous bien que ce n'est que le début des catastrophes naturelles.



la fiiiiiiiiin est proooooooche

BRING UP YOUR DEAAAAAAAAD!!!


----------



## macxe (3 Septembre 2005)

Tu n'as pas l'impression qu'en ce moment elles sont un peu plus fréquentes quand même? Il me semble, après...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'impression qu'en ce moment elles sont un peu plus fréquentes quand même? Il me semble, après...



Je me garde d'avoir un avis arrêté là-dessus, mais à l'échelle de l'humanité, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse être catégorique sur ce point. 

A long terme on pourra en juger, mais il est beaucoup trop tôt pour en tirer un bilan définitif.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me garde d'avoir un avis arrêté là-dessus, mais à l'échelle de l'humanité, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse être catégorique sur ce point.
> 
> A long terme on pourra en juger, mais il est beaucoup trop tôt pour en tirer un bilan définitif.


 tout a fait...

ya deja eu des periodes de grande glaciation, et ce n'etait pas de la faute a la couche d'ozone, si?

personne n'a les cles pour comprendre les phenomenes climatiques qui sont mis en branle, ni prevoir leurs effets...
l'homme ne peut pas pretendre a apprehender tout ça dans son ensemble : on constate et on extrapole, ça ne va pas plus loin...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant Bush a promis que la grande ville de la Nouvelle-Orléans allait renaître de ses cendres !



Parce qu'en plus il veut y foutre le feu pour finir le boulot


----------



## rezba (3 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont des états unis! en gros ils ont chacun leurs dispositifs de secours et leurs plans d'évacuation... chaque état gère celà tout seul. L'état fédéral ne gère pas ce genre de chose. du coup leurs secours sont inopérents et pour que l'état prenne le relais ben ça prend du temps!
> 
> ( ... )



Pas exactement, en fait. Les Etats-Unis ont mis en place tout un tas de mesures de redistributions fédérales, et de solidarités entre Etats fédérés. L'un de ces dispositifs, piloté par le department's Office for Domestic Preparedness, prévoit que chaque état gère des dépôts de matériel d'urgence et de secours dans leurs états respectif, qu'ils mettent à la disposition des autorités fédérales en cas d'urgence et de catastrophes naturelles, lesquelles autorités doivent alors les utiliser dans les douze heures qui suivent.
Mais pour que le niveau fédéral prenne en charge ces dépots de matériel d'urgence, il faut impérativement que les gouverneurs des états le demande.
CNN rapporte aujourd'hui que neuf de ces dépôts n'ont pas été activés faute d'autorisation des gouverneurs, dont ceux des trois états les plus proches de la Louisiane : le Texas, la Floride et la Caroline du Sud.


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'en plus il veut y foutre le feu pour finir le boulot


c'est trop tot...encore trop humide...:mouais:
pour l'instant les vétérans d'Irak ne peuvent que juste tirer à vue....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant les vétérans d'Irak ne peuvent que juste tirer à vue....



Sur les 300 concernés ; je me demande combien de ces petits gars vont garder la foi en leur grande nation avec ce qu'ils auront vu et vécu, au final... Juste une question que je me pose, en me mettant de manière dérisoire à leur place...


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'impression qu'en ce moment elles sont un peu plus fréquentes quand même? Il me semble, après...



on ne peut en conclure grand chose..


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sur les 300 concernés ; je me demande combien de ces petits gars vont garder la foi en leur grande nation avec ce qu'ils auront vu et vécu, au final... Juste une question que je me pose, en me mettant de manière dérisoire à leur place...


 tu sais, l'armée les recrute surtout dans des milieux tres defavorises ou l'education est plus qu'insuffisante, et leur bourre le mou par la suite...
alors c'est pas dit qu'ils aient assez de recul, loin de la, malheureusement...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...en me mettant de manière dérisoire à leur place...



J'ai pas regardé les news sur la MGZ, y a déjà un add-on "Back from Irak : shoot'em up in New Orleans" ? pour Real Soldier Realistic Bloodbath ?     :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sur les 300 concernés ; je me demande combien de ces petits gars vont garder la foi en leur grande nation avec ce qu'ils auront vu et vécu, au final... Juste une question que je me pose, en me mettant de manière dérisoire à leur place...




bah, ils sont defoncés aux amphets militaires........alors......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas regardé les news sur la MGZ, y a déjà un add-on "Back from Irak : shoot'em up in New Orleans" ? pour Real Soldier Realistic Bloodbath ?     :mouais:



C'est simplement une question que je me pose... Tu es jeune ;  on t'envoie en Irak et quand on te rappelle chez toi, c'est avec l'ordre de tirer sur tes compatriotes, souvent issus du même milieu que toi... Il doit s'en passer des choses dans ta tête... Je pense juste que dans la mienne il y aurait un sacré remue ménage dont je ne sais pas sur quoi il déboucherait... Aucune ironie dans mon précédent post


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement une question que je me pose... Tu es jeune ; on t'envoie en Irak et quand on te rappelle chez toi, c'est avec l'ordre de tirer sur tes compatriotes, souvent issus du même milieu que toi... Il doit s'en passer des choses dans ta tête... Je pense juste que dans la mienne il y aurait un sacré remue ménage dont je ne sais pas sur quoi il déboucherait... Aucune ironie dans mon précédent post


Sans doute que la discipline militaire, la peur de la sanction de la désertion, la je ne sais pas quelle carotte, plus un bon travail des psy de la US ARMY, arrive à leur faire éxecuter  des ordres, pour ce qui est de l'état des "boys" après leur services....troubles obsessionels, névroses, anxiété.., bah ce n'est plus le problème du pentagone...comme il a été dit plus tot; ce n'est pas celui qui coule ses heures tranquille sur les bancs d'Harvard, qui risque sa peau...


----------



## molgow (3 Septembre 2005)

Bah.. tu fais faire ce que tu veux à des gens sous conditionnement psychologique militaire !


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bah.. tu fais faire ce que tu veux à des gens sous conditionnement psychologique militaire !


Bah oui.....ce thread commence à atteindre des dimensions métaphysiques!!!! 
Pour ma part, j'ai tout fait pour ne pas aller à l'armée, coup de bol, un accident grave m'a donné mon salut...
Donc je ne peux témoigner objectivement.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui.....ce thread commence à atteindre des dimensions métaphysiques!!!!
> Pour ma part, j'ai tout fait pour ne pas aller à l'armée, coup de bol, un accident grave m'a donné mon salut...
> Donc je ne peux témoigner objectivement.



Moi non plus j'ai pas fait l'armée...

D'ailleurs le seul P4 que j'ai eu c'est pas Intel mais bien l'armée qui me l'a donné...


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication (physique, géologique) au fait que le niveau de la Nouvelle-Orléans s'abaissent ? J'ai entendu que c'était pour ça que c'était au dessous du niveau de la mer, mais je n'ai pas compris pourquoi son niveau s'était et continuait de s'abaisser.


Peut-être parce qu'elle est sur des terrains meubles, marais asséchés etc. qui n'avaient auparavant pas à supporter le poids d'une infrastructure et d'une substructure (sans parler de la superstructure  ) urbaines.

Par exemple, Mexico a des zones d'affaissement car la ville a été construite sur des marais vaguement asséchés après la prise de Tenochtitlan par les Espagnols. Le Palacio de los bellos artes a dû descendre de plusieurs mètres depuis sa construction ... (il y avait un perron pour monter, maintenant on y descend  )


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2005)

j'ai pas étudié le cas mais simplement pomper les nappes abaisse le tout comme à venise par exemple. et comme il l'a justement dit, sur un delta, sables meubles, si tu poses un poids...

vais me renseigner...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire 1,2M de noirs et de cajuns...



Nan, la bas, c'est fini, ça, maintenant, la discrimination (l'officielle, hein, pas celle des péquenots de fond de bayou) c'est en fonction du compte en banque, s'il est bien plein, on t'envoie l'hélico, que tu soit blanc, noir ou chicano, mais s'il est vide, ce n'est pas ton type caucasien qui te sauvera ! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2005)

absolument pas mais bon si ça te rassure...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> absolument pas mais bon si ça te rassure...



Ben essaie donc, va la bas, en laissant ton immense fortune chez toi, tu verra si être blanc te donne de meilleures chances quand t'es fauché !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2005)

tu veux dire comme partout ? et donc aussi chez toi ? t'es brillant, comme d'hab, à ton âge...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire comme partout ? et donc aussi chez toi ? t'es brillant, comme d'hab, à ton âge...



T'as une immense fortune???? ... Tu t'en es pas venté, mon cochon!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire comme partout ? et donc aussi chez toi ? t'es brillant, comme d'hab, à ton âge...



Ben, chez moi, c'est pas l'eden non plus, j'ai pas dit ça, mais on à quand même pas les mêmes excès que là bas. D'ailleurs, même les raz de marée y sont moins fréquents, particulièrement vers chez Robertav


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> absolument pas mais bon si ça te rassure...


 avoue quand même que les ricains ont poussé un système à son paroxysme...
si t'es dans la merde, on t'appuie sur la tête, alors que si t'as de l'argent, t'as plein de facilités pour en gagner encore plus, ou pour qu'on te tende des mains secourables...

c'est comme ça partout, d'accord, mais les etats unis ont une longueur d'avance par rapport aux européens dans ce domaine... 
(et ce n'est pas de l'anti-americanisme que de dire ça)


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être parce qu'elle est sur des terrains meubles, marais asséchés etc. qui n'avaient auparavant pas à supporter le poids d'une infrastructure et d'une substructure (sans parler de la superstructure  ) urbaines.
> 
> Par exemple, Mexico a des zones d'affaissement car la ville a été construite sur des marais vaguement asséchés après la prise de Tenochtitlan par les Espagnols. Le Palacio de los bellos artes a dû descendre de plusieurs mètres depuis sa construction ... (il y avait un perron pour monter, maintenant on y descend  )




C'est expliqué dans la vidéo que je cite un peu plus haut:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens a propos de ce que je disais tout a l'heure au sujet des digues


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, la bas, c'est fini, ça, maintenant, la discrimination (l'officielle, hein, pas celle des péquenots de fond de bayou) c'est en fonction du compte en banque, s'il est bien plein, on t'envoie l'hélico, que tu soit blanc, noir ou chicano, mais s'il est vide, ce n'est pas ton type caucasien qui te sauvera ! :mouais:




En fait je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que supermoquette: officiellement c'est vrai sauf que il se trouve que justement les pauvre sont les noirs et les cajuns....


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que supermoquette: officiellement c'est vrai sauf que il se trouve que justement les pauvre sont les noirs et les cajuns....


 c'est marrant ça...

Ya d'ces coïncidences quand même...


----------



## rezba (3 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas, la question "est-ce que les secours ont mis plus de temps à arriver parce que les gens à secourir sont noirs et pauvres" est en train d'embraser le débat américain. C'est en une du journal de CNN de la mi-journée.

Quant aux "cendres" évoquées par Bush, elles arrivent. Le front de mer est en feu après l'explosion de zones industrielles. Ce type n'est pas un idiot, c'est un anticipateur, finalement.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> On a calculé que durant son mandat de 5 ans (cumul des deux) il aurait pris environ 330 jours de repos dans son ranch du Texas. Dont acte.



Ce qui fait 66 jours par ans en moyenne. Pourtant il ne travaille pas dans l'administration française ... Comme quoi on se fait de ces idées ...

La lenteur de sa réaction au désastre est à mettre en parallèle avec celle du gouvernement (et du président) français lors de la canicule. Où l'on voit que nous ne sommes pas les seuls détenteurs de politiciens qui n'aiment pas être dérangés pendant leurs vacances ...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

[ce n'est pas de l'antiaméricanisme...]
Tiens à propos des noirs-pauvres-mal-secourus il y en a qui ont une opinion sur la question ...   

Michael Moore aussi, qui écrit non sans un humour assez acide dans une lettre ouverte à GWB : "Cher monsieur Bush, auriez-vous une idée de l'endroit où se trouvent tous nos hélicoptères?, Des milliers de gens restent en rade à La Nouvelle-Orléans et auraient besoin d'être secourus par les airs. Où diable avez-vous pu égarer tous nos hélicoptères militaires ? Avez-vous besoin d'aide pour les retrouver ? Une fois, j'ai perdu ma voiture dans un parking, et je sais que c'est pas marrant"

[... et ce sont des américains qui le disent]


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui me fout la diarrhée, et indépendament de new-orleans, c'est que les constructions dans les sites dangereux va continuer...
> 
> la prochaine ville à 40 mètres sous le niveau marins ?



Que dire de nos camarades néerlandais ? Il y a peu de chance qu'un cyclone surgisse pour s'attaquer à Amsterdam mais il reste qu'une bonne part des Pays-Bas sont effectivement très bas ... Et qu'eux-aussi d'ailleurs ont eu affaire à des digues en miettes par le passé : ils s'en sont sortis, voilà tout.

Il me semble que SB a raison quant à la fatalité des catastrophes naturelles. Néanmoins, ici, il ne s'agit pas de tremblements de terre et on peut penser (c'est à confirmer) qu'il eût été possible que les digues ne cèdent pas, eussent-elles été entretenues correctement ...
Si l'on ne peut pas prévoir les catastrophes, on peut au moins essayer de faire le minimum correctement. Or, quand on est en dessous d'un lac, entretenir correctement les digues me semble être ce minimum.

Histoire de ne pas faire les mariolles (une des nombreuses spécialités françaises) : je rappelle qu'il a fallu une quarantaine de morts dans le tunnel du Mont-Blanc pour que l'on adapte ledit tunnel avec de meilleures conditions de sécurité. Ce n'est pas grand'chose comparé à un tsunami ou un cyclone de force 5 mais cela montre bien combien "le principe de précaution" est délicat à manier et comment l'on croit toujours le manier mieux que les autres ... jusqu'au pépin fatal !

Petit détour : dans un de ses romans ("Nous trois", je crois), Jean Échenoz met en scène un tremblement de terre suivi d'un tsunami, le tout à Marseille. Figurez-vous que ce genre d'ennui n'est pas inconcevable sur divers points de la côte méditerranéenne et que je ne suis pas certain que les autorités françaises sache, le jour venu, affronter un tel événement.


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de ne pas faire les mariolles (une des nombreuses spécialités françaises) : je rappelle qu'il a fallu une quarantaine de morts dans le tunnel du Mont-Blanc pour que l'on adapte ledit tunnel avec de meilleures conditions de sécurité.



Bon exemple d'impréparation et d'absence de prévention, et de victimes évitables mais non évitées   :mouais:  :rateau: ; en l'occurence la déesse Rentabilité avait imposé à ses adeptes d'économiser sur la sécurité. Un appel céleste et une petite prière à la Négligence, et hop ! le tour est joué. Comme souvent dans ce genre de merdier beaucoup de gens avaient tiré la sonnette d'alarme dans l'indifférence générale des "décideurs" des années avant le drame (on a déjà causé de la canicule je crois ? je pourrais aussi vous faire un speech sur les faits divers imputables à des malades mentaux, en recrudescence depuis 3-4 ans, à la surprise de tout le monde sauf des professionnels - mais c'est une autre histoire, hein, tout le monde n'a pas la chance de croiser un malade grave en rupture de soin sur son chemin).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> [ce n'est pas de l'antiaméricanisme...]
> Tiens à propos des noirs-pauvres-mal-secourus il y en a qui ont une opinion sur la question ...
> 
> Michael Moore aussi, qui écrit non sans un humour assez acide dans une lettre ouverte à GWB : "Cher monsieur Bush, auriez-vous une idée de l'endroit où se trouvent tous nos hélicoptères?, Des milliers de gens restent en rade à La Nouvelle-Orléans et auraient besoin d'être secourus par les airs. Où diable avez-vous pu égarer tous nos hélicoptères militaires ? Avez-vous besoin d'aide pour les retrouver ? Une fois, j'ai perdu ma voiture dans un parking, et je sais que c'est pas marrant"
> ...



C'est effrayant cette hisroire de censure pour ne pas avoir lu "le texte préparé par la chaîne". Ajouté au "shoot to kill" qui devient la grande mode des situations de crise occidentales, ça fait peur...

Mais effectivement nous n'avons aucune leçon à donner à l'amérique sur la situation humanitaire, dans une situation de crise de cette ampleur nous serions aussi déroutés.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mais effectivement nous n'avons aucune leçon à donner à l'amérique sur la situation humanitaire, dans une situation de crise de cette ampleur nous serions aussi déroutés.



Sauf que nous les "pilleurs" on les appelle des "casseurs".


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que nous les "pilleurs" on les appelle des "casseurs".



Oui et...?


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu tout autant de mort....mais pas cette terrible reaction de pillages,viols,meurtres.....
> les habitant de ces regions (comme de Cuba d'ailleurs) seraient-ils "habitué"....moins violent....ou tout simplement.....enfin, je sais pas.....



Juste comme ça, au sujet des viols/pillages etc.

En un seul jour "normal" du monde il se passe un certain nombre d'exactions qui n'ont sans doute rien à envier à ce qui se passe aux USA. Il n'est pas forcé qu'il y ait eu auparavant un quelconque cataclysme, mais "simplement" : pauvreté, corruption, guerre civile etc.

Une petite journée dans les riantes favelas brasiliennes, bidonvilles mexicains ou colombiens, ou encore à Lagos, Monrovia etc. permettrait de voir que, dans le monde, il n'y a pas que les c***ies présentées par les JT français soporifiques (un avant-goût de la mort en maison de retraite, ces JT).
Quand on lit les statistiques de la criminalité en Colombie, par exemple, ça permet aussi de relativiser. Par exemple : l'an dernier, seulement 19000 morts ... Certes il y a une guerre civile mais elle ne fait pas toutes les victimes, loin de là. Au Brésil, pas de guerre civile en vue, mais on tourne à plus de 30000 morts par arme à feu chaque année (d'après Amnesty International) ... Aux USA, pays deux fois plus peuplé, on en est tranquillement au même niveau (voir cet article )

Alors, que des gens pillent en temps de catastrophe, faut vraiment pas s'étonner, pour de multiples raisons : pauvreté, donc, mais aussi absence momentanée du "gendarme", disponibilité et abondance des biens (ça c'est important), panique, angoisse etc.

Juste une petite remarque en passant : il était écrit quelque part (LeMonde ou Libé) que la police était bien embêtée par le sac (complet) de l'armurerie d'un Wal-Mart : toutes les armes ont été chourées ...
Le plus étonnant (pour moi) reste que dans un centre commercial "anodin", il y ait une armurerie de taille (apparemment) respectable ... Vous imaginez une armurerie aux Milles, aux 4Temps, à la Part-Dieu etc. Ambiance ...


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'impression qu'en ce moment elles sont un peu plus fréquentes quand même? Il me semble, après...




Il faut toujours se méfier de ses impressions, surtout quand elles s'appuient, disons en gros, sur un plus un siècle de vie personnelle (et encore, je n'en suis pas là moi-même, et toi au vu de ton profil tu en es bien loin   ).

Il suffit de plonger un peu dans les bouquins d'histoire pour voir que les catastrophes n'ont pas commencé en 2005, ni en 1905, ni en 1805, ni même bien avant. Comme l'a dit bobby..(j'ai la flemme d'écorcher son pseudo jusqu'au bout   ), les glaciations, c'était pas mal non plus : 1 ou 2 kilomètres de glace au-dessus de la Scandinavie, ça calme ! et ça ne s'est terminé qu'il y a environ 10 000 ans, bien après Lascaux, sans parler de la grotte Chauvet.

Qaunt à faire de statistiques pour savoir si "en ce moment", elles sont plus fréquentes, il faudrait déjà préciser ce que veut dire "en ce moment" : les 5 dernières années, les 50, les 500 ?. Ensuite il faudrait définir des critères : le fait que ça passe à TF1 ou qu'il y a eu une publication scientifique dessus (je sais, c'est pas tout à fait pareil   ) ne veut pas dire grand-chose : il n'y avait pas de caméra à l'époque et pas toujours beaucoup de journaux, au moins qui sont encore disponibles. Les catastrophes font plus de morts, ça c'est probablement assez vrai (encore que pour arriver à la peste noire des années ± 1350, faut déjà forcer et on moins d'infos sur celles en asie quelques siècles plus tôt) vu qu'on est beaucoup plus nombreux.

Il faut réfléchir, essayer de tirer des enseignements des catastrophes, mais pour bien réfléchir, il faut commencer par éviter d'en tirer des conclusions erronées ou aventureuses. Il y a déjà pas mal à faire avec les conclusions les plus avérées.   

PS. 1 Parmi les catastrophes anciennes, on peut rappeler que le mythe du déluge peut très bien faire référence à une catastrophe, compte tenu de ce qu'on sait des zones où ce mythe était répandu.

PS 2. les catastrophes naturelles les plus graves (pas forcément les plus nombreuses) sont, en général, des catastrophes qui n'ont rien à voir avec la météorologie : tremblements de terre et volcans, c'est quand même très efficace !


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le plus étonnant (pour moi) reste que dans un centre commercial "anodin", il y ait une armurerie de taille (apparemment) respectable ... Vous imaginez une armurerie aux Milles, aux 4Temps, à la Part-Dieu etc. Ambiance ...




Cf. Bowling for Columbines, quoi qu'on puisse penser du bonhomme...


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2005)

Michael Moore a sans aucun doute de nombreux défauts (dont un ego un peu trop développé et un sens aigu de la manipulation). Et d'une certaine manière je trouve que F° 9/11 est vraiment du cinéma.
Mais ce qu'il décrit peut être recoupé par ailleurs (cf. les reportages très intéressants de William Karel).
Je le trouve assez coluchien, un Coluche à l'américaine (businessman _*and*_ successful), quoi !

C'est sûrement simpliste mais il se trouve que les ventes d'armes (quasi-)libres ne doivent pas aider à lutter contre la criminalité ...

Quant aux catastrophes, il ne faut pas avoir la mémoire trop courte (demandez à M. T. Rex ce qu'il en pense  ). Le tremblement de terre de Lisbonne, les éruptions du Vésuve sont des bons exemples de catastrophes anciennes. l'explosion du Cracatoa n'est pas mal non plus (ça a fait du pétard ...)
Nous autres humains avons la fâcheuse tendance :
- de croire que nous sommes la cause de tout
- à l'opposé, s'en remettre à une déité omnipotente qui viendrait nous corriger de nos vices

Le jour où sortira de ces manies, ce sera pas mal ...


----------



## Bilbo (4 Septembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon moi je voulais aller en Louisiane mais pour cette anée c'est rapé.


T'es dur, les gens de là-bas ont besoin de l'argent des touristes. 


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça va encore être de vôt' faute...


Nous les Français, on savait maintenir des digues à l'époque   (aujourd'hui, je suis moins sûr, le Rhône nous l'a rappelé il n'y a pas si longtemps  ).

À+


----------



## Cricri (4 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on être suffisament con pour ne pas entretenir correctement les digues qui protègent une ville située à la fois sous le niveau de la mer, et sous le niveau d'un lac géant tout proche ?


http://www.salon.com/opinion/blumenthal/2005/08/31/disaster_preparation/index_np.html?x


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on être suffisament con pour ne pas entretenir correctement les digues qui protègent une ville située à la fois sous le niveau de la mer, et sous le niveau d'un lac géant tout proche ?



Tiens, j'avais pas vu cette question ! La réponse est : Facilement. Je ne suis pas sur pour là bas, mais ici, on a eu le cas récemment en Camargue, mais le problème, c'est que ces bons messieurs de l'état, de la région, du département, voire même de l'arrondissement et du canton, ont tous la même réaction : le pognon qu'on met dans les digues ne pourra pas servir à (cocher la ou les case(s) correspondante(s) :

- Financer notre prochaine campagne électorale (le plus important, ça !)
- Installer la clim dans nos bureaux
- Payer le loyer de nos modestes appartements à 1500 ¤/mois
- Payer le traiteur de nos modestes agapes (chefs d'état étrangers, banquets républicains, déjeuners "de travail", etc ...)
- Remplir les réservoirs des avions du GLAM
- Renouveler notre parc automobile, si vieux (à la "culture", ils en ont même une qui va bientôt avoir six semaines, presque 1500 Km au compteur, vous vous rendez compte, on ne peux pas rouler dans une telle épave!).
- Approvisionner nos comptes en Suisse, aux Caïmans, au Liechenstein, etc ...
- Construire un pont au dessus du canal de l'Ourq 10 m à côté du précédent, à un endroit où il n'est pas possible de faire passer une route (il est même pas utilisable comme passerelle piétonnière)
- Financer la démolition du pont susdit.
- Etc ... Etc ... Etc ...

Comme tu peux le voir, cher Rezba, il y a des tas de moyens d'être assez con pour ne pas entretenir les digues (et autres équipements importants) chez nous, en France, et mon petit doigt me dit qu'outre Atlantique, la situation n'est pas si différente


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> avoue quand même que les ricains ont poussé un système à son paroxysme...
> si t'es dans la merde, on t'appuie sur la tête, alors que si t'as de l'argent, t'as plein de facilités pour en gagner encore plus, ou pour qu'on te tende des mains secourables...



Tu as remarqué que sur ce sujet on est à leurs trousses...

Si tout le monde copie c'est que c'est un bon système non ?


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui et...?




Rien, c'était pour faire avancer le schmilimilibick, le sclhimlibili, le schimilbricilik....


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Quand on parle du loup...



> ettre ouverte au président des États-Unis - M. Bush, les vacances sont terminées!
> Michael Moore
> Cinéaste et documentaliste
> 
> ...


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

> *Bush en accusation*
> LE MONDE | 03.09.05 | 13h19  ?  Mis à jour le 03.09.05 | 13h19
> 
> Il aura fallu *quatre jours *après le passage du cyclone Katrina pour que George W. Bush prenne conscience de l'ampleur de la catastrophe qui frappe le sud des Etats-Unis. Visitant enfin la région, vendredi 2 septembre, le président a eu une phrase qui en dit long sur son impuissance : "C'est pire que ce qu'on pouvait imaginer."
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## BofBofBof (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quand on parle du loup...



ce goret qu'est Moore est aussi stupide et ignare que notre guy carlier. Les US n'aurait pas d'helicoptere en nombre sur leur propre sol ?

Ce type est d'une bétise abyssale et ceux qui le quotent encore plus.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

BofBofBof a dit:
			
		

> ce goret qu'est Moore est aussi stupide et ignare que notre guy carlier. Les US n'aurait pas d'helicoptere en nombre sur leur propre sol ?
> 
> Ce type est d'une bétise abyssale et ceux qui le quotent encore plus.



J'ai dit : ta gueule !


----------



## rezba (4 Septembre 2005)

"Nouveau et alors" revient avec son pseudo "Bofbofbof" pour obliger Finn a fermer le fil. Belle performance.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Nouveau et alors" revient avec son pseudo "Bofbofbof" pour obliger Finn a fermer le fil. Belle performance.



Ah, j'aime mieux ça. J'ai beau comprendre la nécessité d'agir (et avec fermeté), je n'aime pas beaucoup les punitions collectives.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit : ta gueule !



*Et moi je dis*
que tu devrais surveiller ton langage


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'aime mieux ça. J'ai beau comprendre la nécessité d'agir (et avec fermeté), je n'aime pas beaucoup les punitions collectives.



Je me tâte... hors-charte?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'aime mieux ça. J'ai beau comprendre la nécessité d'agir (et avec fermeté), je n'aime pas beaucoup les punitions collectives.




C'était une mise en quarantaine temporaire pour éviter les surenchères et la propagation 
Le sujet reprend naturellement son cours


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

on en était où? 

le fiasco total des secours? les raisons du retard?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2005)

la remarque de rezba est pas si évidente, vous en france, nous en suisse et partout ailleurs on a les même problèmes : y a des lois, des règlements de sécurité et on passe dessus si on veut se faire une barraque. dans mon job je vous dis pas combien de fois on m'a rapporté qu'on vous suggère de fermer votre gueule, pas que du côté politique ou économique, mais aussi chez les clients. pasque c'est moins cher, simplement. cette digue, elle aurait tenu encore 50 ans sans catherine. et des trucs comme ça il y en a plein chez vous. plein. plein plein plein. et, au final, c'est nous les cons.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la remarque de rezba est pas si évidente, vous en france, nous en suisse et partout ailleurs on a les même problèmes : y a des lois, des règlements de sécurité et on passe dessus si on veut se faire une barraque. dans mon job je vous dis pas combien de fois on m'a rapporté qu'on vous suggère de fermer votre gueule, pas que du côté politique ou économique, mais aussi chez les clients. pasque c'est moins cher, simplement. cette digue, elle aurait tenu encore 50 ans sans catherine. et des trucs comme ça il y en a plein chez vous. plein. plein plein plein. et, au final, c'est nous les cons.



tu parles des constructions en zones critiques par rapport à certains risques? oui, il y en plein en France, ça c'est sûr, et en particulier dans le sud du pays. C'est un phénomène de toutes façons général, car il n'existe aucun moyen légal de raser une propriété privée lorsque elle a déjà été construite.
Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que les zones critiques (à définition donnée..ex: périmètre atteint par une crue centennale) évoluent dans le temps, en particulier celles liées aux inondations, car si on modifie une donnée du système (vitesse d'écoulement en amont), ça change tout le résultat


----------



## supermoquette (4 Septembre 2005)

tout à fait mais, ça continue, c'est ça le problème. et faut voir la réticence de la population quand une zone est étudiée pour être mise dans le rouge.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait mais, ça continue, c'est ça le problème. et faut voir la réticence de la population quand une zone est étudiée pour être mise dans le rouge.



oui, et c'est assez logique, car malheureusement, tu ne peux difficilement convaincre les personnes concernées que leur maison est située dans une zone à risque en cas de crue centenale (ils retiendront que ça arrive tous les cent ans,  du coup ils s'en fouteront) et classer leur maison dans de telles zones fait chuter la valeur immobilière...

enfin, cela concerne des catastrophes ou des calamités qui sont plus récurrentes que le cas de la nouvelle orléans (remarque, c'est ouragan était-il particulièrement puissant?)


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas hors charte le copié collé des articles du monde, sinon j'arrête, moi je l'ai lu sur un autre forum, la pratique me dérange pas donc voilà (concernant le hors charte, c'est pas du tout un pic, je demande c'est tout, je dis ça pour ceux qui liraient en diagonale   ) :



> *Katrina : le gouvernement Bush tente de faire taire les critiques*
> LEMONDE.FR | 04.09.05 | 16h25  ?  Mis à jour le 04.09.05 | 16h35
> 
> 
> ...




C'est nous les cons... ça c'est certain aussi.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est nous les cons... ça c'est certain aussi.



Pourquoi dis-tu cela?


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dis-tu cela?




Par rapport à la remarque de SM et les risques qu'on prend tous les jours en se disant que c'est pas bien grave et que de toute façon ça coûte trop d'argent de bien faire. Mais bon je disais ça juste en passant, pour cette cata ça me paraît pas primordial.

(en gros je vais dans le même sens que la remarque de SM, je dis ça pour ceux qui lisent en diagonales    )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la remarque de rezba est pas si évidente, vous en france, nous en suisse et partout ailleurs on a les même problèmes : y a des lois, des règlements de sécurité et on passe dessus si on veut se faire une barraque. dans mon job je vous dis pas combien de fois on m'a rapporté qu'on vous suggère de fermer votre gueule, pas que du côté politique ou économique, mais aussi chez les clients. pasque c'est moins cher, simplement. cette digue, elle aurait tenu encore 50 ans sans catherine. et des trucs comme ça il y en a plein chez vous. plein. plein plein plein. et, au final, *c'est nous les cons*.



Remarque, pas tant que ça (je parle de vous, les suisses), par chez vous, ce qui serait con, ce serait de mettre des sous dans digues contre les raz de marée. 


_parce que s'il y en a un qui arrive jusque par chez toi, les digues, c'est pas ça qui l'arrêtera_


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, pas tant que ça (je parle de vous, les suisses), par chez vous, ce qui serait con, ce serait de mettre des sous dans digues contre les raz de marée.
> 
> 
> _parce que s'il y en a un qui arrive jusque par chez toi, les digues, c'est pas ça qui l'arrêtera_



Bin alors ..; Et le lac Léman, cette mer intérieure irréductible  


désolé ...


----------



## quetzalk (4 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ... car il n'existe aucun moyen légal de raser une propriété privée lorsque elle a déjà été construite.



T'es sûr de ton coup pour ce point là ? J'ai vu des maisons rasées car décrétées en zone protégée dans le cadre de la loi sur le littoral (y compris son équivalent pour les bords de rivières) et également lors d'une extension de parc naturel, en montagne. Si ça se fait pour des raisons écolo-esthétiques ça m'étonnerait qu'aucune loi ne permette la destruction pour raison de sécurité. 
Un édifice construit sans permis peut être rasé également par décision de justice.

Pour le reste il semblerait que les secours s'activent enfin, et que la polémique se soit déplacée de notre forum vers la presse américaine...


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est Hu JinTao qui doit faire la tête avec tout ça ... Les Chinois connaissent bien la capacité de leur gouvernement à traiter les problèmes graves en profondeur ... Il doit se dire que GW Bush est un peu trop mou et que décidément, la démocratie et la liberté de la presse sont de fort vilaines choses.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste il semblerait que les secours s'activent enfin, et que la polémique se soit déplacée de notre forum vers la presse américaine...




Quand meme quelle vista on a ici! Au moins 48H d'avance sur les médias US! 

 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est Hu JinTao qui doit faire la tête avec tout ça ... Les Chinois connaissent bien la capacité de leur gouvernement à traiter les problèmes graves en profondeur ... Il doit se dire que GW Bush est un peu trop mou et que décidément, la démocratie et la liberté de la presse sont de fort vilaines choses.



En profondeur, en profondeur, c'est vite dit, six feet under, that's not so deep !


----------



## molgow (4 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...) Il doit se dire que GW Bush est un peu trop mou (...)



Ça allait mieux avec Clinton, le Président était un peu plus dur. Enfin, d'après les dires de Monica Lewinski... 


_Au revoir _


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr de ton coup pour ce point là ? J'ai vu des maisons rasées car décrétées en zone protégée dans le cadre de la loi sur le littoral (y compris son équivalent pour les bords de rivières) et également lors d'une extension de parc naturel, en montagne. Si ça se fait pour des raisons écolo-esthétiques ça m'étonnerait qu'aucune loi ne permette la destruction pour raison de sécurité.
> Un édifice construit sans permis peut être rasé également par décision de justice.
> 
> Pour le reste il semblerait que les secours s'activent enfin, et que la polémique se soit déplacée de notre forum vers la presse américaine...



C'est tout simplement une question de moyens: exproprier 3 ou 4 maisons isolées, c'est envisageable. En revanche, exproprier (et donc indemniser) à l'échelle de quartiers, voire de villes entières parce qu'ils sont couverts par les zones de crues, c'est pas possible..
Mieux vaut dans ce cas prévoir des plans de crises (et le mettre en oeuvre correctement...)


----------



## molgow (5 Septembre 2005)

Même si les situations ne sont pas pareilles. Je ne peux quand même pas m'empêcher de penser au cyclone Ivan qui avait touché Cuba l'an dernier. (Un article d'archive du Nouvel Observateur.)

Selon mes souvenirs, il n'y avait eu aucun morts ou du moins très peu. Le cyclone était pourtant de catégorie 4 ou 5. Cuba avait fait mobiliser l'armée et fait évacuer tout le monde avant que le cyclone touche, ils n'avaient pas simplement dit aux gens "il faut fuir"...  Peut-être que les USA devraient prendre quelques exemples sur Cuba  (rire de ricanement)
D'ailleurs, j'ai un ami qui y était à cette période, on l'avait reloger dans un 5 étoiles à cause de ça ! Ils avait passés de meilleures vacances grâce aux cyclones


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

Certes, mais d'un autre côté, on ne reloge pas dans un 5 étoiles les prisonniers politiques qui récupèrent mal des séances de tortures ou du confinement extrème auquel ils sont réduits ... Étonnant, non ?

D'un autre côté, si un cyclone frappait la base de Guantanamo, qui les Américains évacueraient-ils, et où ?  Ils pourraient demander de l'aide aux policiers et militaires cubains  

Je suis un peu hors-sujet, là


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as remarqué que sur ce sujet on est à leurs trousses...
> 
> Si tout le monde copie c'est que c'est un bon système non ?


 ah ben yz'ont dix ans d'avance, hein...


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

Un entretien intéressant, dans Libé.


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Même si les situations ne sont pas pareilles. Je ne peux quand même pas m'empêcher de penser au cyclone Ivan qui avait touché Cuba l'an dernier. (Un article d'archive du Nouvel Observateur.)
> 
> Selon mes souvenirs, il n'y avait eu aucun morts ou du moins très peu. Le cyclone était pourtant de catégorie 4 ou 5. Cuba avait fait mobiliser l'armée et fait évacuer tout le monde avant que le cyclone touche, ils n'avaient pas simplement dit aux gens "il faut fuir"...  Peut-être que les USA devraient prendre quelques exemples sur Cuba  (rire de ricanement)
> D'ailleurs, j'ai un ami qui y était à cette période, on l'avait reloger dans un 5 étoiles à cause de ça ! Ils avait passés de meilleures vacances grâce aux cyclones


 
Ouais...bof...


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr de ton coup pour ce point là ? J'ai vu des maisons rasées car décrétées en zone protégée dans le cadre de la loi sur le littoral (y compris son équivalent pour les bords de rivières) et également lors d'une extension de parc naturel, en montagne. Si ça se fait pour des raisons écolo-esthétiques ça m'étonnerait qu'aucune loi ne permette la destruction pour raison de sécurité.
> Un édifice construit sans permis peut être rasé également par décision de justice.



il va falloir faire de la place pour nos amis des Pays-Bas alors... quand on pense que chez eux tout se trouve en dessous du niveau de la mer... heureusement pour l'instant ils sont encore au sec


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2005)

Il manquerait plus qu'un avion se crash sur la nouvelle orléans pendant l'expulsion d'un immeuble insalubre... On serait en pleine actualité...


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il manquerait plus qu'un avion se crash sur la nouvelle orléans pendant l'expulsion d'un immeuble insalubre... On serait en pleine actualité...


Tu me permets?
Allez...

l manquerait plus qu'un avion se crash sur la nouvelle orléans pendant l'expulsion d'un immeuble insalubre et que les p'tits chanteurs de la star Ac et TF1 fassent un concert à but caritatif On serait en pleine actualité.

Merci Jahrom...


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> l manquerait plus qu'un avion se crash sur la nouvelle orléans pendant l'expulsion d'un immeuble insalubre et que les p'tits chanteurs de la star Ac et TF1 fassent un concert à but caritatif On serait en pleine actualité.




Au prochain prime :

 Et maintenant "WE ARE THE WORLD" par la starac 5...

Pour envoyer 1 euro a la nouvelle Orléans tapez 1
Pour envoyer 1 euro en indonésie tapez 2
Pour envoyer 1 euro pour reloger les familles exclues tapez 3


:mouais:


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Au prochain prime :
> 
> Et maintenant "WE ARE THE WORLD" par la starac 5...
> 
> ...


Sorry Jahrom, je continue à faire le blaireau...:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Au prochain prime :
> 
> Et maintenant "WE ARE THE WORLD" par la starac 5...
> 
> ...



ça y est, tu a reussi a trouver une raison pour fusionner les deux fils....


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'on a l'impression que le kit est déjà prêt :
1/ Consternation, c'est horrible ce qui leur arrive !
2/ Mais tout de même, ne l'ont-ils pas un peu cherché ? Ils sont tellement cons ces ricains ! Construire une ville sous le niveau de la mer et mal entretenir leurs digues ! Ca n'est pas chez nous que ça arriverait ! (ah bon ? Vézon la Romaine, c'est en Papouasie ?)
3/ Concerts, élan de charité, "Plus jamais ça !", publication d'une liste noire des zones à risque
4/ Réaprotriation de la ville, gros plans sur le courage, l'entraide...
5/ Apparition sur internet de thèses "polémiques" (non, il ne s'est rien passé, on vous ment, c'est une attaque extraterrestre...)
6/ Mise au catalogue de tour operator de circuits "ruine de la nouvelle Orléans", vente de souvenir, grosse polémique et grosses ventes autour du t-shirt "I survived new orlean's day".
7/ Entre deux sourires ("Il va faire beau chez nous") des météo-girls, une allusion ("et le cyclone Marcel, dont on espère que'il ne sera pas aussi destructeurs...")

Et puis plus rien, le monde continuera à tourner.

Les responsabilité individuelles seront dilluées dans la responsabilité collective, la faute à pas d'chance, la catastrophe "naturelle"...

Dans quelques années, les nouveaux responsables des digues prendront les mêmes déscisions pour les mêmes raisons (manque de moyen, faiblesse théorique du risque, tout le monde s'en fout, il y a d'autres priorités...)

Une question en annexe : 
de quelle information disposent les américains ? Si on part du principe qu'il n'y a pas de connerie de naissance géographique (genre les ricains sont cons ou les arabes sont voleurs, c'est du même tonneau), on doit bien se demander pourquoi cette catastrophe a fait autant de victimes ? Que savaient-ils sur le risque ? Sur les mesures d'urgence ? Sur les procédures d'évacuations ?
Sommes nous mieux informés qu'eux ?

Je pense que l'information est globalement insufisante avant, abondante jusqu'à la nausée après - parce que l'émotion se vend mieux que la prévention, coco !

Pas très optimiste, tout ça.


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'information est globalement insufisante avant, abondante jusqu'à la nausée après - parce que l'émotion se vend mieux que la prévention, coco !
> 
> Pas très optimiste, tout ça.



Je ne sais pas si l'information est abondante _après_. Elle est nauséeuse, oui. Mais abondante signifie qu'il y a une certaine pertinence. Les media sont rarement pertinents et souvent nauséeux ...


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

de quelles informations disposions nous avant la canicule? quand il fait chaud, il faut boire, et les personnes agées vivent seules

résultat?


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si l'information est abondante _après_. Elle est nauséeuse, oui. Mais abondante signifie qu'il y a une certaine pertinence. Les media sont rarement pertinents et souvent nauséeux ...



Par abondante, j'entendais pléthorique, genre "Je t'ensevelis sous une tonne de drames qui te font pleurer dans ton fauteuil pour surtout éviter un discours de fond sur les causes et conséquences réelles de la catastrophe" - le Delarue style : "La compassion plutôt que la réflexion."
En disant cela, je ne juge pas les médias américain que je connais mal, je me réfère aux journaux télévisés français que je ne regarde plus, faute d'y trouver les sujets de fonds que j'attends (écrasés par les sondages, statistiques et autre micro-trottoirs qui me semblent plus outils de propagande que moyen d'information)

Je ne pense pas que l'abondance entraine la pertinence. Il y a deux moyens de masquer une info : la censurer (old school) ou la noyer sous un flot d'information apparament en rapport avec elle mais qui ne font que l'effleurer.


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> de quelles informations disposions nous avant la canicule? quand il fait chaud, il faut boire, et les personnes agées vivent seules
> 
> résultat?



Exactement ce que je voulais dire.

Qu'en savons-nous après ? (hormis les centaines d'histoires atroces de madame ou monsieur X retrouvés morts près de leur poisson rouge, leur seul compagnie) ?

Quand il fait chaud, il faut boire,
les personnes âgées vivent seules
Certaines maisons de retraite vont s'équiper de frigos pour y stoquer temporairement les plus fragiles.

Bel effort !


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Par abondante, j'entendais pléthorique, genre "Je t'ensevelis sous une tonne de drames qui te font pleurer dans ton fauteuil pour surtout éviter un discours de fond sur les causes et conséquences réelles de la catastrophe" - le Delarue style : "La compassion plutôt que la réflexion."
> En disant cela, je ne juge pas les médias américain que je connais mal, je me réfère aux journaux télévisés français que je ne regarde plus, faute d'y trouver les sujets de fonds que j'attends (écrasés par les sondages, statistiques et autre micro-trottoirs qui me semblent plus outils de propagande que moyen d'information)
> 
> Je ne pense pas que l'abondance entraine la pertinence. Il y a deux moyens de masquer une info : la censurer (old school) ou la noyer sous un flot d'information apparament en rapport avec elle mais qui ne font que l'effleurer.



Tout à fait de ton avis. Il se trouve que, récemment, j'ai dû supporter quelques temps le JT de TF1 (et parfois F2)[en fonds sonore seulement pour moi ...] et c'est vraiment indécent.

Cela étant, en général, l'information pertinente est souvent disponible, dans les replis des media "officiels", ou dans des revues ou journaux moins immédiatement médiocres. Internet peut aider aussi. Comme il peut aussi rendre cela plus difficile, un _hoax_ pouvant être très bien fait.

Je me demande si, avec Katrina, la compassion programmée va durer plus longtemps, ou moins longtemps, que pour le tsunami. La Louisiane, après tout, n'est pas une destination touristique si importante ...


----------



## Larswool (5 Septembre 2005)

Si le tsunami a récolté autant de fonds c'est qu'il se situait en pleine période de fête ( donc mauvaise conscience et autres sentiments forts ) et que la catastrophe était dans des pays fortement éloignés aussi bien géographiquement qu'économiquement. De plus , on assistait à une véritable destruction de l'habitat , qui est parfaitement comparable mais moins " spectaculaire" à la nouvelle-orléans. Ce que je dis est terriblement glauque mais c'est malheureusement quelques raisons avancées par les responsables des assos humanitaires  . 

L'apport en dons sera donc , de la part des européens , je pense , nettement moins important. Mais bon , à vrai dire, vu les estimations des dégats matériels ( 1 milliard ) et humains ( inestimable ), je pense que l'on a dépassé le stade de l'action par les dons.

Les mesures de risque fàce à un ouragan/cyclone/typhon de catégorie 4 sont inutiles , les données insuffisantes sur ce type de catastrophe. Un autre exemple tout bête : sur plus de 1200 km en fàce de la cote ouest des états unis et du canada , des mouvements tectoniques géants se produisent sans heurts tous les jours. Si les failles devaient céder à un moment ou un autre, le tremblement de terre serait du niveau de celui apparu au large des cotes indonésiennes cet hiver. Le désastre est incalculable. Mais bon , on construit toujours les habitations en brique parce que ça fait joli et on n'enseigne pas aux enfants comment se protéger face à ce type de catastrophe. Personne ne peut se préparer à cela. Pouvons-nous imaginer notre ville sous 5 mêtres d'eau ? Que ferions-nous ?

Je sonne terriblement négatif et défaitiste mais je suis en fait plus en colère face aux jours de flottement auxquels nous avons assist et auxquels nous allons encore assister. On voit ici les limites de l'administartion américaine à double échelle , locale et fédérale. Bravo pour les polémiques alors que certains attendent de l'eau. Aucun anti-américanisme, juste une limite d'un système.

Lars


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> Je sonne terriblement négatif et défaitiste mais je suis en fait plus en colère face aux jours de flottement auxquels nous avons assist et auxquels nous allons encore assister. On voit ici les limites de l'administartion américaine à double échelle , locale et fédérale. Bravo pour les polémiques alors que certains attendent de l'eau. Aucun anti-américanisme, juste une limite d'un système.
> 
> Lars



Leur principal problème vient surtout de leur politisation à outrance, ils n'entreprennent d'actions de secour à un quelconque niveau, que lorsqu'ils sont sur que l'origine en est clairement identifiée par l'opinion publique. les prochaines élections obligent. Comme ils ont beaucoup de niveaux (municipal, comté, état, et niveau fédéral), toute coordination est impossible entre les différents niveaux en vertu du principe "on ne va pas s'acoquiner avec ces gens là, les électeurs ne comprendraient pas".


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Pas la bonne période (rentrée scolaire = caisses à vide)
Anti-américanisme primaire très répandu.
Pas grand chose à attendre de l'Europe, je pense.

Hey Georges ! Un peu moins de fric pour envoyer les boys se faire tuer et un peu plus pour la société civile !
Mais je suis con, Georges ne lit pas MacGé, je me donne une bonne conscience facile en écrivant ça.

Hier matin, un journaliste radio semblait s'étonner que le Sri-Lanka envoit de l'aide.

Ben oui, les sri-lankais aussi sont des êtres humains, ils ressentent des émotions et sont capables d'empathie et de compassion...

Ahurissant !


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2005)

Les journalistes sont souvent bêtes, c'est vrai. Cela étant dit, il y a des pays qui reçoivent de l'aide plus souvent qu'ils n'en donnent, non ? C'est d'ailleurs assez étonnant ces histoires-là : on donne de l'aide à un pays pour une certaine raison (aide économique générale, lutte contre un fléau donné, reconstruction post-cataclysme etc.) et ce même pays verse lui-aussi une aide à un troisième etc.

Ainsi ai-je lu récemment que la Chine avait versé des aides à un pays (mon souvenir est vague, il me semble que c'est dans les Caraïbes) lors même qu'elle en reçoit pas mal des USA. Curieux ...

Dans le cas présent, l'aide dont ont besoins les Néo-Orléanais (et autres Louisianais) est plus matérielle qu'autre chose. Les milliards de la reconstruction viendront des USA eux-mêmes.

Par ailleurs, que George W. Bush ne lise pas les forums de MacGénération, il a bien tort :
- le français est une langue en voie de désuétude, certes, mais il reste très sympathique
- le Mac est à la pogne d'un supporter des Démocrates, mais c'est un bon système
- on est sympa et pas si c**s sur MacGé ...

Quant à la rengaine de l'anti-américanisme, cela devient lassant, à la longue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2005)

80% de la population de la Louisiane est noire. Et apparemment George s'en fout des noirs. Pire, il a même refusé il y a quelques mois de voter les crédits pour effectuer les travaux qui aurait permis d'éviter ce désastre. C'est sûr, il vaut employer cet argent pour envoyer les soldats se faire tuer en Irak. Quand je pense qu'ils ont failli destituer Clinton parce qu'il a menti sur ses galipettes avec Monica et que lui, ils le gardent. Scandaleux !   
Sinon, pour ce qui est du manque d'organisation, c'est vrai qu'en France on ne peut pas trop critiquer parce que la façon dont on a géré la canicule de 2003 n'est pas franchement reluisante.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs assez étonnant ces histoires-là : on donne de l'aide à un pays pour une certaine raison (aide économique générale, lutte contre un fléau donné, reconstruction post-cataclysme etc.) et ce même pays verse lui-aussi une aide à un troisième etc.




Il ne me semble pas illogique d'aider quelqu'un de plus nécessiteux que soi, même si l'on reçoit une aide quelconque


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> 80% de la population de la Louisiane est noire. Et apparemment George s'en fout des noirs. Pire, il a même refusé il y a quelques mois de voter les crédits pour effectuer les travaux qui aurait permis d'éviter ce désastre. C'est sûr, il vaut employer cet argent pour envoyer les soldats se faire tuer en Irak. Quand je pense qu'ils ont failli destituer Clinton parce qu'il a menti sur ses galipettes avec Monica et que lui, ils le gardent. Scandaleux !
> Sinon, pour ce qui est du manque d'organisation, c'est vrai qu'en France on ne peut pas trop critiquer parce que la façon dont on a géré la canicule de 2003 n'est pas franchement reluisante.



Faux mon canard !

Georges adore les noirs et les chicanos. Il suffit juste qu'ils soient habillés en kaki et qu'ils répondent "Sir, yes, sir !"

L'anti-américanisme une rengaine ? Oui, malheureusement. Je vomis Georges W et sa clique, une grosse partie du cinéma US me désespère (et plein d'autres exemples comme le patriotisme au point de porter des fringues au couleur du drapeau...) mais quand j'entends "Les américains sont cons" (et désolé, mais ont l'entend souvent celle-là depuis quelques années), je trouve ça navrant.
Cela dit, le "Vive les states et le modèle anglo-saxon qui a dix ans d'avance sur nous et gnagnagna" me navre tout autant.
Un peu de modération, que diable !

Bon, on dévie non ?

J'espère juste que l'aide au victime ne sera polluée par rien (politique interne US, guerre en Irak, question économique, pb diplomatique...) même si je sais qu'en disant cela je fais preuve d'une naïveté un peu désuète.


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pire, il a même refusé il y a quelques mois de voter les crédits pour effectuer les travaux qui aurait permis d'éviter ce désastre.



ce ne sont que des supposition, je suis désolé, mais personne ne peut dire si elle aurait tenu ou pas cette digue. Le soucis quand on lutte contre les éléments c'est qu'on ne prevoit jamais les risques les pires... petit exemple si on a une tempete avec des vents de plus de 250km/h en france, il ne restera pas un seul pont ou viaduc sur pied (celui de millau par exemple)... on a beau prévoir large, on n'arrivera jamais à contrer, ni meme contenir les éléments quand ils se déchainent!
c'est bien beau ces discours sur les mesures de précaution ou autre, mais personne n'est jamais à l'abris d'une coulée de boue, d'une inondation (regardez dans le tyrol et en suisse...) d'un feu de forêt (volontaire ou non), d'une tempete (tropicale ou non)... 
ceux qui habitent sur les pentes d'un volcans sont lucides au moins! ils savent que du jour au lendemain ils risquent de tout perdre!


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Faux mon canard !
> 
> Georges adore les noirs et les chicanos. Il suffit juste qu'ils soient habillés en kaki et qu'ils répondent "Sir, yes, sir !"
> 
> ...


 Tu l'as dit      mais plus sérieusement,effectivement, je suis d'accord avec toi,  je trouve navrant que constamment, dès que l'on se permet des critiques vis à vis des choix politiques que fait l'amérique, on se fait traiter d'anti-américain, alors que ce qui fait réagir la plupart des gens, c'est cette arrogance et cette volonté d'hégémonie dans tous les domaines que manifeste une partie non négligeable des américains, ainsi que cette indifférence qu'ils manifestent vis-à-vis du reste du monde.


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce ne sont que des supposition, je suis désolé, mais personne ne peut dire si elle aurait tenu ou pas cette digue. Le soucis quand on lutte contre les éléments c'est qu'on ne prevoit jamais les risques les pires...


 Pas tout à fait d'accord, tous les spécialistes n'ont pas arrêter de dire qu'il y avait dans cette zone, de vrais risques qu'il y ai une tempête de cette envergure, et l'ingénieurie actuelle sait modéliser et adapter en fonctions de ces conditions extrêmes, la question est : allons nous investir beaucoup dans un risque éventuel et, là, la réponse a été non ! c'est toujours le même syndrome de " je préfère perdre beaucoup d'argent plus tard que un peu moins tout de suite


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce ne sont que des supposition, je suis désolé, mais personne ne peut dire si elle aurait tenu ou pas cette digue. Le soucis quand on lutte contre les éléments c'est qu'on ne prevoit jamais les risques les pires... petit exemple si on a une tempete avec des vents de plus de 250km/h en france, il ne restera pas un seul pont ou viaduc sur pied (celui de millau par exemple)... on a beau prévoir large, on n'arrivera jamais à contrer, ni meme contenir les éléments quand ils se déchainent!
> c'est bien beau ces discours sur les mesures de précaution ou autre, mais personne n'est jamais à l'abris d'une coulée de boue, d'une inondation (regardez dans le tyrol et en suisse...) d'un feu de forêt (volontaire ou non), d'une tempete (tropicale ou non)...
> ceux qui habitent sur les pentes d'un volcans sont lucides au moins! ils savent que du jour au lendemain ils risquent de tout perdre!



On en revient au problème de l'information sur les risques (qu'on ne peut réduire à zéro, tu as raison, sauf à raser la moitié des villes de la planète) et sur la préparation de mesures d'urgences.

Il me semble que tout habitant d'une ville proche de la mer et située sous le niveau de celle-ci devrait être au courant du risque et des mesures d'évacuation, non ?

Les entreprises le font !!! (dans celle où je bosse, vient d'être mis en place un plan de sauvegarde de l'activité en cas de gros problème sur un site).

Arretez-moi si je dis une connerie, mais il me semble qu'un peu plus de prévention aurais permis d'éviter un certain nombre de morts (pour les dégâts matériels, effectivement, digue ou pas digue, hein...)

N'y a-t-il pas des plans d'urgence déjà près pour un éventuel séisme autour de la faille de San Andréa ???
La région là-bas est beaucoup plus riche ? Je ne vois pas le rapport...


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit      mais plus sérieusement,effectivement, je suis d'accord avec toi,  je trouve navrant que constamment, dès que l'on se permet des critiques vis à vis des choix politiques que fait l'amérique, on se fait traiter d'anti-américain, alors que ce qui fait réagir la plupart des gens, c'est cette arrogance et cette volonté d'hégémonie dans tous les domaines que manifeste une partie non négligeable des américains, ainsi que cette indifférence qu'ils manifestent vis-à-vis du reste du monde.



De toute façons, dès que tu parles des states, il y a toujours une grande gueule pour te coller une étiquette de pro- ou d'anti-
D'ailleurs, beaucoup se revendiquent pro- ou anti-
Ensuite tu ne peux plus rien dire sans que les autres (donc les pro- si tu as été catalogué anti- et vice versa) se mettent à hurler à la mort et à te traiter de tous les noms !

Moi je suis antiproetanti ou proantipro, à moins que ce ne soit antiproanti et tutti quanti !


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2005)

C'est comme certains américains qui crient au racisme en ce moment alors que visiblement ce n'est qu'une question de pauvreté et non de couleur de peau.


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme certains américains qui crient au racisme en ce moment alors que visiblement ce n'est qu'une question de pauvreté et non de couleur de peau.



Les deux sont souvent liés.


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2005)

À ceci près qu'il semble bien y avoir un lien entre couleur de peau et pauvreté ... Sans doute pour tout un tas de raisons, bien entendu 
C'est assez paradoxal : quand on voit le gouvernement de W. il y a ds noirs et des femmes à des postes importants, ainsi qu'un latino-américain comme Attorney General (le doux et délicat Alberto Gonzalez).

Il n'est pas impossible que W. soit davantage sensible au clivage du statut social (le flouze, donc) qu'au clivage racial ou ethnique ou ce qu'on voudra du même métal.

J'attends toujours qu'en France nous ayons des ministres à fortes responsabilités (armée, finances, éducation, premier ministre par exemple) arbes, noirs, femmes etc. Et je pense qu'il nous faudra encore davantage attendre pour qu'une telle nomination passe inaperçue car entrée dans les moeurs. Entre les USA et nous il y a un grave problème de paille et de poutre ...


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> 80% de la population de la Louisiane est noire. Et apparemment George s'en fout des noirs. Pire, il a même refusé il y a quelques mois de voter les crédits pour effectuer les travaux qui aurait permis d'éviter ce désastre. C'est sûr, il vaut employer cet argent pour envoyer les soldats se faire tuer en Irak. Quand je pense qu'ils ont failli destituer Clinton parce qu'il a menti sur ses galipettes avec Monica et que lui, ils le gardent. Scandaleux !
> Sinon, pour ce qui est du manque d'organisation, c'est vrai qu'en France on ne peut pas trop critiquer parce que la façon dont on a géré la canicule de 2003 n'est pas franchement reluisante.



Erreur : Clinton a risqué la destitution pour avoir MENTI ! Par pour les galipettes. L'angle d'attaque a été le parjure : très grave, ça, le parjure !


----------



## molgow (6 Septembre 2005)

Une question : quand ils auront reconstruit la Nouvelle-Orléans, ils l'appelleront la _Nouvelle-Nouvelle-Orléans_ ?!


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une question : quand ils auront reconstruit la Nouvelle-Orléans, ils l'appelleront la _Nouvelle-Nouvelle-Orléans_ ?!


Arfff il seront vachement plus imaginatif.......
World trade..ground Zero...
Attendons à un truc bien ronflant


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

ou "very new orleans"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> De toute façons, dès que tu parles des states, il y a toujours une grande gueule pour te coller une étiquette de pro- ou d'anti-
> D'ailleurs, beaucoup se revendiquent pro- ou anti-
> Ensuite tu ne peux plus rien dire sans que les autres (donc les pro- si tu as été catalogué anti- et vice versa) se mettent à hurler à la mort et à te traiter de tous les noms !
> 
> Moi je suis antiproetanti ou proantipro, à moins que ce ne soit antiproanti et tutti quanti !



Quelle importance tout ça? Et quelle vanité, aussi!
Se faire taxer de pro ou anti, primaire ou pas ; quand on est en accord avec ses convictions, peu importe...
Le jugement des autre est il tellement blessant quand on prend une position?
Je sais simplement que ce qui me permet d'emettre mes avis à la con sur ces forums vient du fait qu'à des époques données, des gens se sont positionnés comme pro-ceci et anti-cela ; et de manière qui pouvait sembler très primaire, mais vitale! Ils ne craignaient visiblement pas des cataloguages de salons. Au moment de se faire trouer la peau, que ces petites insultes à la mode leur auraient parues dérisoires...
Je lis les mémoires du père d'un de mes amis ; anti franquiste activiste, pro internationale convaincu... Aucune considération misérabiliste de ce type dans les passages où il évoque les tortures qu'il a du subir ; la mort d'un de ses enfants en bas âge dans un camp de réfugiés ; ses errances multiples dans l'Europe des années quarantes ; ses engagements que d'autres ont jugé, à posteriori douteux...
Les révolutions ; les mouvements de consciences qui nous ont mis où nous sommes sont nés dans de VRAIS BARS, tavernes, cercles, Vrais lieux de réunion... Rien ne sortira du Bar MacG.
Tout va bien... Nous pouvons continuer à nous positionner et à nous cataloguer...  

Le bar des floodeurs a tout de même dépassé les 19300 posts.......


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

ceci dit, pour en revenir a ce que disait rezba



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment un cyclone peut-il faire plus de victimes dans une métropole des Etats-Unis qu'en Asie du Sud-Est ?



je ne sais pas si on est revenu dessus, mais j'ai lu que le bilan pour le moment etait de 230 morts pour trois etats reunis (mississipi, louisiane, et floride)...
donc, meme si le bilan materiel est assez catastrophique, je pense que la comparaison est un peu osee...


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, pour en revenir a ce que disait rezba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu le fais comment le bilan...en comptant des corps, en faisant un recensement ???
Est-ce que l'on compte les SDF, les gens en situations irégulières, la mauvaise foie des autorités américaines qui minimisera le bilan quoi qu'il en soit vu leur superbe gestion du bordel, tu rajoutes une médiatisation foireuse....
Je suis sceptique quand au degré de confiance que l'on peut attribuer à "ce bilan"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais comment le bilan...en comptant des corps, en faisant un recensement ???
> Est-ce que l'on compte les SDF, les gens en situations irégulières, la mauvaise foie des autorités américaines qui minimisera le bilan quoi qu'il en soit vu leur superbe gestion du bordel, tu rajoutes une médiatisation foireuse....
> Je suis sceptique quand au degré de confiance que l'on peut attribuer à "ce bilan"...



hop hop hop, tranquille tranquille...
j'ai lu ce bilan sur les infos de yahoo ce matin, donc je pose la question, en passant, voila tout...
je n'ai pas dit que ce bilan etait definitif ni exact, vu que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait je ne peux pas dire...
tu noteras que j'ai bien dit " pour le moment"...

de toute facon, tu n'en sais pas plus que moi sur le degré de confiance qu'on peut accorder a quelque info que ce soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre...
alors on y va mollo, on cause tranquille sinon c'est pas la peine...


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

@iKool non malheureseument, que ce soit à la Nouvelle Orléans ou sur la cote Ouest , il n'y pas de prévention massive. La richesse ne change rien sur ce point, les japonais , que ce soit dans les villes riches ou non, sont beaucoup plus dynamiques sur ce point avec un apprentissage à l'école , des entrainements dans les villes des forces de l'ordre, des alertes etc... Le problème est toujours double:
1) On évacue pas 1,5 million de personnes sur un coup de tête , c'est très dangeureux et ça ne peut pas être fait souvent sinon la population n'y croit plus et on assiste aux traditionnels pillages des mecs qui restent.
2) Ne peuvent partir que ceux qui ont une voiture ou un moyen de transport, de plus on ne peut faire partir que les gens par tranches , autrement dit quartier par quartier en commencant par la périphérie et aux Etats-Unis c'est souvent les populations les plus riches.

Une autre raison important de l'étendue de cette cata strophe est que les Lousianais ont entrepris un plan pour enlever les marais entourant la Nouvelle Orléans depuis une quinzaine d'années. Hors les marais sont bien connus pour être des retenues d'eau et des défenses passives anti-cyclones.

Mais cela a aussi permis a des milliers de personnes de construire leurs habitations.

@Patochman: Je pense que tout lieu de discussion , Bar MacG y compris   , permet à la pensée , révolutionnaire ou non, de se développer. Remarque peut-être est-ce la naiveté de la jeunesse qui parle   .

En attendant, on assiste au triste débat sur les responsabilités de chacun. Ca y est tout le monde esst sauvé ? Ou alors il est plus intéressant de nous montrer les travers d'un président et de son staff qu'un bilan de la situation ?

Lars


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

ce sont ls premiers chiffres provisoire set tous les médias que j'ai consulté précise que hier soir le maire de wet-orleans projette lui plusieurs milliers de morts...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce sont ls premiers chiffres provisoire set tous les médias que j'ai consulté précise que hier soir le maire de wet-orleans projette lui plusieurs milliers de morts...


 ouais, j'ai lu ça...
entre 10 000 et 230 ya quand meme un gouffre... je vois pas non plus comment il peut evaluer ça comme ça...
m'epate un peu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> @Patochman: Je pense que tout lieu de discussion , Bar MacG y compris   , permet à la pensée , révolutionnaire ou non, de se développer. Remarque peut-être est-ce la naiveté de la jeunesse qui parle
> Lars



ce n'était pas le propos de mon post...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

car ils viennent de commencer à compter.... 2 jours après le tsunami ils en étaient bien loin du bilan final...


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

@Patochman Je me disais aussi que ca m'étonnait que tu dises ça ,t'ayant déja lu ,mais je préférais le clarifier des fois que ça parte mal   . Mes excuses.

Le problème du décompte est ce qu'il y a de plus terrible à la nouvelles orléans puisque une majorité des morts ne seront pas retrouvés directement. Mais il faut s'attendre à quelques milliers compte tenu de la population de la Louisiane et de l'étendue du sinistre ( moitié de la France quand même ).


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> car ils viennent de commencer à compter.... 2 jours après le tsunami ils en étaient bien loin du bilan final...


 ouais, ouais, j'entends bien...
mais je continue a penser que la conclusion de rezba est hative... on me fera pas penser le contraire... 
(et même s'il s'avere qu'il a raison, il aura eu raison trop tot, donc ca restera un truc hatif! na!  )


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quelle importance tout ça? Et quelle vanité, aussi!
> Se faire taxer de pro ou anti, primaire ou pas ; quand on est en accord avec ses convictions, peu importe...
> Le jugement des autre est il tellement blessant quand on prend une position?
> Je sais simplement que ce qui me permet d'emettre mes avis à la con sur ces forums vient du fait qu'à des époques données, des gens se sont positionnés comme pro-ceci et anti-cela ; et de manière qui pouvait sembler très primaire, mais vitale! Ils ne craignaient visiblement pas des cataloguages de salons. Au moment de se faire trouer la peau, que ces petites insultes à la mode leur auraient parues dérisoires...
> ...



Hou là, ne t'ennerves pas.
Je parlais uniquement des pro- ou anti-ricains par principe, comme argument pour couper court à toute discution sur le sujet.
Avec la colère, on a du mal à voir si t'es d'accord avec moi ou si tu m'engueules (en plus de me mépriser un peu)

T'inquiètes, j'ai pleinement conscience d'être un discuteur de salon qu'à la chance de vivre une vie douillette grâce entre autres à un certains nombre de combats passés menés par des gens foutrement plus courageux que moi - merci à eux.

Mais je ne vais pas me priver du plaisir de discuter (après, ça dépend des gens, mais moi j'aime discuter) simplement parce que je ne suis pas le Che et que mes petites reflexions et mon petit nombril ne sauveront pas le monde !

Et je persiste à dire qu'être anti-américain en bloc ne me semble pas un combat qui fasse changer quoi que ce soit dans ce monde.
Maintenant, si tu me prouves le contraire, je suis prenneur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> @Patochman Je me disais aussi que ca m'étonnait que tu dises ça ,t'ayant déja lu ,mais je préférais le clarifier des fois que ça parte mal   . Mes excuses.



Tu n'as pas besoin de t'excuser  Tu verras ; il y a un jeu*, au bar - jeu des opinions, des positionnements, des jugements, des cataloguages... - qui n'est pas très éloigné de la Starac sur laquelle on s'échauffe dans un autre thread... cherche ; petit scarabée **   

* EDIT : Auquel je me prend parfois ; il est vrai... 

** EDIT ET MARCEL : 'Tain! C'est vrai que tu es jeune... Mais ça te passera avant que ça me reprenne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hou là, ne t'ennerves pas.
> Je parlais uniquement des pro- ou anti-ricains par principe, comme argument pour couper court à toute discution sur le sujet.
> Avec la colère, on a du mal à voir si t'es d'accord avec moi ou si tu m'engueules (en plus de me mépriser un peu)
> 
> ...



Je ne m'énerve pas du tout ; je fatigue, plutôt... Et ma remarque s'appliquait plus aux discussions EN GÉNÉRAL sur le bar


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop, tranquille tranquille...


T'inquiètes.....loin de moi vouloir monter en régime, suis zen...les mots ont du mal à retranscrire le ton souvent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes.....loin de moi vouloir monter en régime, suis zen...les mots ont du mal à retranscrire le ton souvent



C'est vrai qu'on a parfois tendance à l'oublier...


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'énerve pas du tout ; je fatigue, plutôt... Et ma remarque s'appliquait plus aux discussions EN GÉNÉRAL sur le bar



Mais le bar me semble fait pour ça : discuter de tout et de rien sans grandes conséquences.

Y compris ici ou nous pouvons toujours nous écharper sur les causes ou rivaliser d'esprit sur l'incompétence de Georges W. ça n'enlèvera pas un centimètre cube d'eau sur la nouvelle-Orléans.


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on a parfois tendance à l'oublier...


Surtout quand on te lit 
Bonne après midi messieurs, me revoici sur ma station HP...au boulot, je reprendrais ce soir à la maison sur mes macs....
Pour illuminer l'après midi, un petit vulnerable de tricky.....musique d'ambiance...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes.....loin de moi vouloir monter en régime, suis zen...les mots ont du mal à retranscrire le ton souvent


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ** EDIT ET MARCEL : 'Tain! C'est vrai que tu es jeune... Mais ça te passera avant que ça me reprenne



Ouep et newbie du bar , qui plus est ^^. Honte sur moi , mais je me rattrape, absinthe en perf et lecture de threads assidue sous acides.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> ... mais je me rattrape, absinthe en perf et lecture de threads assidue sous acides.



Tu n'es donc pas quelqu'un de foncièrement mauvais...    :love:


----------



## Larswool (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es donc pas quelqu'un de foncièrement mauvais...    :love:



Ah si si, je reste un être humain quand même   . Bon, ce fil dévie , quand nous aurons de plus amples imformatiosn, croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informés.


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ........Les révolutions ; les mouvements de consciences qui nous ont mis où nous sommes sont nés dans de VRAIS BARS, tavernes, cercles, Vrais lieux de réunion... Rien ne sortira du Bar MacG. Tout va bien... Nous pouvons continuer à nous positionner et à nous cataloguer...


 Quel pessimiste tu fais, mon garçon   allons,allons, ressaisis-toi, c'est que ce nn'est pas un vrai bar, mais qui te dis que certaines personnes qui postent ici, ne vont pas se rencontrer dans la vraie vie et, seront à l'origine de bouleversements majeurs ? hein dis-moi ? qui te le dis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais le bar me semble fait pour ça : discuter de tout et de rien sans grandes conséquences.
> 
> Y compris ici ou nous pouvons toujours nous écharper sur les causes ou rivaliser d'esprit sur l'incompétence de Georges W. ça n'enlèvera pas un centimètre cube d'eau sur la nouvelle-Orléans.



Ça dépend, si ça chauffe assez ... l'évaporation ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Quel pessimiste tu fais, mon garçon   allons,allons, ressaisis-toi, c'est que ce nn'est pas un vrai bar, mais qui te dis que certaines personnes qui postent ici, ne vont pas se rencontrer dans la vraie vie et, seront à l'origine de bouleversements majeurs ? hein dis-moi ? qui te le dis ?



Au vu des AES ; c'est pas gagné...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au vu des AES ; c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2005)

Concernant le racisme et la pauvreté.



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les deux sont souvent liés.



Oui, c'est vrais, mais c'est comme dire que les arabes sont des terroriste car aujourd'hui la plupart des attentats perpétrés dans le monde sont fait par ces individus. Non, il faut savoir faire la part des chose et ne pas crier au racisme a tout bout de champs.

Oui, la majorité de la population de la nouvelle Orléans est noir, mais surtout les quartiers inondés étaient pauvres avant tout.

Je pense plus que c'est une question d'argent et de place sociale dans la société qu'une question de couleur de peau. Ce qui est quand même tout autant condamnable.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hier soir le maire de wet-orleans projette lui plusieurs milliers de morts...



Oui mais lui il compte aussi les noirs...


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle de prévisions et de catastrophes naturelles. 
Ici, chez moi, on est en train de vivre un "épisode cévenol" d'ampleur exceptionnelle. Un truc expliqué par le relief, qui fait qu'on s'est pris ce matin, et qu'on va encore se prendre cette nuit la moitié de l'eau qui est censée nous tomber sur la tête en une année moyenne (pour les spécialistes : météofrance annonce jusqu'à 400mm par m2 durant les 24 heures de l'"épisode").
On est donc passé ce matin en "alerte rouge" de météo france, un truc assez rarement usité, et pour le moment exclusivement utilisé par le Gard et l'Hérault.
Résultat, comme c'est la troisième fois en 5 ans, la radio du service public local fait de l'info en continu, les écoles et les services publics, mais aussi les hypermarchés, ont déja fermé en prévision de ce qui se ramène pour 17-18h, et tout le monde est invité à rentrer chez lui avant l'apocalypse annoncée. Et ça marche. Histoire d'éviter les morts des épisodes précédents.
Ce n'est qu'un tout petit phénomène, mais savoir que toutes les autorités publiques sont en gestion de crise lors de ces moments est finalement assez rassurant.


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le racisme et la pauvreté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si les populations pauvres sont plus souvent noires que blanches, il doit bien y avoir une raison.

Donc,
soit il est plus difficile pour un noir de faire des études et/ou d'avoir un bon job (et cela, que tu le veuille ou non, procède d'un certain racisme)
soit les noirs sont des feignasses qui ne veulent pas bosser.

Petite précision supplémentaire sur un point qui nuit beaucoup à la clarté de ton discours :
Les attentats actuels sont pratiqués par des musulmans - une majorité d'arabes sont effectivement musulmans (ils ne le sont pas tous), mais il y a aussi des indonésiens, des turcs, des pakistanais... Et quelques "type caucasien" aussi dans le lot.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le racisme et la pauvreté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu compare 2 choses qui ne sont pas comparables.
C'est évident que tous les arabes ne sont pas des terroristes! Certains ne sont meme pas musulmans...   
Par contre meme si on ne peu pas dire que TOUS les noirs de la Nouvelle Orléans sont (étaient) pauvres, c'est (était) visiblement le cas de la grande majorité d'entre eux. CA marche iussi dans l'autre sens: TOUS les pauvres de la Nouvelle Orléans ne sont pas noirs (certains sont Cajuns) mais la majorité des pauvres sont des noirs.

Par conséquent si ce sont surtout les quartiers pauvres qui ont été inondés il se trouve que par la meme ocasion ce sont essentiellement les quatiers noirs...

Par ailleurs le fait d'etre "terroriste" est un acte volontaire. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse en dire de meme pour ce qui est d'etre pauvre.. (et encore moins noir  )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

il est fort en stat le jp...


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Hey jpmiss, heureusement que j'ai pas attendu pour poster, c'est moi qui aurait eu l'air de copier sur toi


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs le fait d'etre "terroriste" est un acte volontaire. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse en dire de meme pour ce qui est d'etre pauvre.. (et encore moins noir  )



Pour ce qui est de la volonté des pauvres de ne pas devenir riches, j'en connais pour qui c'est une théorie sérieuse...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hey jpmiss, heureusement que j'ai pas attendu pour poster, c'est moi qui aurait eu l'air de copier sur toi



A mon age on se trouve confronté a 2 problemes majeurs pour poster vite: l'arthrose des doigts et la réduction du nombre de neurones disponibles pour construire des phrases tout en controlant ses fonctions sphinctériennes.


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

rezba, planque toi, 400mm, c'est énorme 
si t'es pas trop pauvre, tu peux fuir avec ton gros 4*4


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A mon age on se trouve confronté a 2 problemes majeurs pour poster vite: l'arthrose des doigts et la réduction du nombre de neurones disponibles pour construire des phrases tout en controlant ses fonctions sphinctériennes.




pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:
pourvu qu'il ne m'arrive rien de grave sur Nice...:affraid:


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2005)

Pour les records récents à battre en métropole : 600 mm en 24h si je ne m'abuse sur Lézignan-Corbières ainsi que sur quelques coins perdus également dans les corbières en 1999.

Si on remonte à plus vieux, 1940 sur le massif du canigou côté Tech : au moins 900 mm en 24 (le pluviomètre débordait déjà pafois quand les gens allaient le vider).

Du côté de Perpignan, sur ce coup, on est pour l'instant en marge : le tonnerre a ronronné en permanence au loin un bon moment hier soir mais il n'y a eu qu'un peu de pluie cette nuit et rien depuis ce matin.


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

ça me rappelle ma jeunesse à essayer de vaguement modèliser des écoulement torrentiels  
je préfère les crues en bretagne, c'est plus pépère 

Le fond du problème, c'est quand même le contexte dans lequel ces épisodes si situent et le niveau de préparation des autorités et populations concernées.


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "...il se trouve que par la meme ocasion ce sont essentiellement les quatiers noirs..."



Tiens c'est génial tu prends même l'accent !!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est génial tu prends même l'accent !!



Nan, avec l'accent j'aurais écrit: quawtiés


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si les populations pauvres sont plus souvent noires que blanches, il doit bien y avoir une raison.


 Oui, le racisme. Comme tu le soulignes, il est plus difficile pour eux de trouver un travail. Tout comme les Cajuns ont aussi du mal à cause du racisme. Donc, pas de travaille = pauvreté = moins d'étude = moins de chance d'avoir du travail etc. Tout cela est lié.



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> soit les noirs sont des feignasses qui ne veulent pas bosser.


Peut être aussi, mais la c'est pas pareille. Peut être que le fait de ne plus être motivé et déprimé à cause du manque de travaille aide a l'oisiveté. Mais c'est un tout autre débat.



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision supplémentaire sur un point qui nuit beaucoup à la clarté de ton discours :
> Les attentats actuels sont pratiqués par des musulmans - une majorité d'arabes sont effectivement musulmans (ils ne le sont pas tous), mais il y a aussi des indonésiens, des turcs, des pakistanais... Et quelques "type caucasien" aussi dans le lot.



C'est bien ça que je veut dire. Ne jugeons pas trop vite. Les terroristes ne se rangent pas forcement comme au premier abord il serait facile de les catalogués. Le non sauvetage de cette population n'est à mon avis absolument pas du a une couleur de peau.


----------



## sofiping (6 Septembre 2005)

Par curiosité je voulais savoir ce qui se disait sur Katrina sur le forum Macgé americain .... il y a bien un gus qui a lancé un thread le 29 aout  en montrant une photo aérienne du phénoméne ... mais personne n'a répondu a son post ...
Je leur ai demandé pourquoi personne ne participait a ce fil ..... wait and see ...

http://www.macgeneration.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=261

ps : suis trop laborieuse en english pour soutenir un conversation ... mais il y en a peut être que ça tente !


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Par curiosité je voulais savoir ce qui se disait sur Katrina sur le forum Macgé americain .... il y a bien un gus qui a lancé un thread le 29 aout  en montrant une photo aérienne du phénoméne ... mais personne n'a répondu a son post ...
> Je leur ai demandé pourquoi personne ne participait a ce fil ..... wait and see ...
> 
> http://www.macgeneration.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=261
> ...




stay connected


----------



## sofiping (6 Septembre 2005)

pourquoi y fonctionne plus le lien ?


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

itiz out of order 

c'est vrai qu'ils se sentent pas trop concernés, mais en même temps, à 10 sur un forum, ça limite les possibilités..


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Par curiosité je voulais savoir ce qui se disait sur Katrina sur le forum Macgé americain .... il y a bien un gus qui a lancé un thread le 29 aout en montrant une photo aérienne du phénoméne ... mais personne n'a répondu a son post ...
> Je leur ai demandé pourquoi personne ne participait a ce fil ..... wait and see ...
> 
> http://www.macgeneration.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=261
> ...


the link above doesn't work, they maybe suppressed the thread or there is a small issue.....


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> the link above doesn't work, they maybe suppressed the thread or there is a small issue.....



je le remets...au cas ou..
[EDIT] ca marche...mais la discussion ne semble pas prendre....


----------



## sofiping (6 Septembre 2005)

ça pour sur ... mais quand même ... j'y retournerais dans quelques temps histoire de voir si le fait de savoir les petits frenchis en plein questionnement ne les fait pas réagir a little !


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Par curiosité je voulais savoir ce qui se disait sur Katrina sur le forum Macgé americain .... il y a bien un gus qui a lancé un thread le 29 aout  en montrant une photo aérienne du phénoméne ... mais personne n'a répondu a son post ...
> Je leur ai demandé pourquoi personne ne participait a ce fil ..... wait and see ...
> 
> ps : suis trop laborieuse en english pour soutenir un conversation ... mais il y en a peut être que ça tente !




Mais y a quasi personne sur ce forum.


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

vrai, je n'ai pas vérifié......


----------



## sofiping (6 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a quasi personne sur ce forum.



t'as raison je crois qu'on va pouvoir attendre un moment pour les réactions en direct live


----------

